# Io Uomo sposato che avevo un'amante



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

Gentili tutti,

Premessa : leggo ogni tanto questo genere di forum per trovare storie analoghe alla mia ed avere...diciamo un po'di conforto...ma spesso non ne trovo. Decido quindi di prendere un forum a caso (questo è il prescelto) e mi accingo a farvi dare un'occhiatina alla "mia" triste storia (triste almeno per me). Gradirei che nessuno esagerasse con insulti o accanimenti, i miei sensi di colpa la fanno già da padrone.

3 anni fa : uomo sposato da 1 anno con un bimbo molto piccolo, ritengo che anche a causa dell'eccessivo attaccamento di mia moglie al bambino e la conseguente sua poca attenzione nei miei confronti, io "caschi" nell'andare a "inquietare una donna sposata con figli", che conoscevo, che era bellissima e inarrivabile ma che immaginavo non era indifferente a me. Morale della favola, ci innamoriamo follemente e le chiedo "seppur non direttamente diciamo così" di lasciare il marito per me. Lei lo lascia in un lampo da lasciarmi tramortito, le dico anche non farlo. Io sentivo di amarla più della mia stessa vita e che veramente fosse la mia anima gemella, ma per tutta una serie di motivi più o meno validi non lascio mia moglie.

1 anno fa : l'amore è andato avanti meravigliosamente e tragicamente. Sento di amarla più della mia stessa vita e che veramente è la mia anima gemella. Ma non lascio ancora mia moglie e quindi lei dopo aver distrutto il suo matrimonio per me, comincia a distruggere la sua vita, psicofarmaci, depressione diventa alcolista. Io le sto vicino...sempre...passo "almeno secondo me" molto tempo con lei inventando scuse a mia moglie...anche notti (almeno 5 al mese)...viaggi insieme...locali...ristoranti..etc. Infine lei mi dice "domani vedo un'altro", io esausto da quello che mi stava facendo passare le dico OK. Dopo 2 giorni mi dice che escono insieme, dopo altri 2 giorni mi dice che ci è andata a letto. Inizia un periodo molto brutto per me, perdo peso, ho sdoppiamenti di personalità, la  amo e la odio. Ma rispetto massimo, e "sempre" aspetto che sia lei a farsi sentire per sputarle addosso il mio malessere. Continuiamo a sentirci e ahime a pochissimo a vederci. In questo anno facciamo solo una volta l'amore e ci diamo non più di una decina di baci, incapaci comunque di uscire entrambi da quello che poteva essere e non è stato. Lei per tutto quest'anno mi chiede di venire a riprenderla che lei anche se i suoi figli (figli che amo come fossero miei) hanno un nuovo padre ancora una volta lo lascerebbe per me...ma che devo lasciare mia moglie. Io ora oltre ai problemi di prima sento che non potrei perdonarle di essere andata con un altro e aver fatto tutto quello che volevamo fare insieme (vivere insieme) con lui. Si intromettono anche i suoi dicendomi che la sto uccidendo e di lasciarla perdere...io ripeto che se non chiamava lei non mi facevo sentire.

Oggi : Io la amo ancora più della mia vita e penso sia realmente la mia anima gemella. Ma non lascio mia moglie...e in qualche modo mi fa "schifo" per come si è comportata (in verità mi faccio schifo anch'io). Ovvero ama me ma sta con un altro, lei dice che è stato l'unico modo per allontanarsi da me perchè da sola non riusciva.  Dopo l'ennesima scena di vita quotidiana con lui, decido di troncare e non rispondere ai suoi messaggi, lei dopo un tentativo iniziale...dopo 3 anni e dico 3 per la prima volta trova la forza (anche perchè forse ha smesso di bere da 1 mese) di non cercarmi più. Saltuariamente ci vediamo ma non ci parliamo. Io ho rapporti nulli con mia moglie. Amo lei con tutto me stesso, sto male e bene non capisco se sono innamorato solo di un ricordo o di un fantasma.

Perchè scrivo : non lo so...tra l'altro la storia è abbastanza più complicata ma non mi va di annoiarvi. Penso a lei ogni attimo della mia vita. Vorrei sentire qualcuno che abbia avuto una storia simile e capire come se ne esce. tutto qui. Grazie per l'aiuto.


----------



## sienne (15 Aprile 2013)

Ciao e benvenuto 

Ti rispondo, anche se sono una donna, che è stata tradita.
Forse ti aiuta leggere le varie opinioni e esperienze. 

Da moglie, non vorrei vivere un giorno di più con un uomo,
che ha la testa e i sentimenti da un'altra parte. È per me
l'umiliazione e modo di ferire più forte che un marito possa fare -
se non c'è un accordo o qualcosa del genere, ma mi sembra di no. 

Dici, che non vuoi lasciare tua moglie. Mi chiedo, cosa ti lega a lei?
Cosa ti impedisce di fare questo passo. 
È per non doverti mettere in gioco?
Hai paura di affrontarla?
È perché avete una famiglia rigida alle spalle?
È un senso di dovere? 
Ci sono dei fattori economici?

Cosa? 

Sinceramente, se non ci sono più legami sentimentali con tua moglie,
vedrei prima di risolvere quel problema. Lei forse se ne è pure resa conto,
visto che non vi coricate più assieme ... non è giusto per lei ... 

Forse, siete la coppia perfetta ... entrambi vivete paure e segreti nel silenzio. 

Risolvi prima lì. 
Poi, se c'è qualcosa da salvare, l'altra piano piano la dimenticherai. 
Se non c'è niente da salvare, sarebbe da riflettere, se non è meglio separarsi. 
Anche restando solo ... 

E per l'altra, non capisco perché ti faccia schifo! È una donna, che ti ha dimostrato
di volerti, si è assunta tutte le sue responsabilità! Vuole una famiglia e ne ha diritto. 
Ti manca proprio quel senso di empatia ... non so, con che coraggio, tu scrivi,
anima gemella ... se così fosse, avresti lasciato tua moglie ... 
certe cose si acchiappano nella vita ... 

Cerca di essere veramente uomo ... 

sienne


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

Gentile sienne,

a prescindere da quello che hai scritto : grazie.

Mi suscita un certo effetto parlare (in questo caso leggere) della mia storia con qualcuno. Sono un uomo "solo" che ritiene che queste cose sia meglio tenerle per se. (anche questo critico a lei, che dal primo giorno l'ha detto praticamente a tutti, è una persona sicuramente più fragile di me).

Ribadisco che la storia è un po' più complicata e mi sforzerò ove possibile di aggiungere dettagli.

Ora veniamo a noi...


Umiliazione verso mia moglie : ...e non pensi sia stato umiliante per me essere rifiutato infinite volte come uomo...o che facevamo a suo tempo l'amore una volta al mese...sento di odiarla almeno da quest'aspetto e quindi poco mi importa di essere stato meschino nei suoi confronti.

Cosa mi lega a lei (complimenti le tue domande sono azzeccate):
Cosa ti impedisce di fare questo passo? Oggi il fatto che non so se riuscirei a perdonare l'amante e di conseguenza restare solo. Far soffrire mia madre...e forse abbandonare un figlio (che sto trascurando a causa di questa storia, sono un vegetale...)
È per non doverti mettere in gioco? Anche.
Hai paura di affrontarla? NO
È perché avete una famiglia rigida alle spalle? SI...conta abbastanza e con annessi personali (malattie).
È un senso di dovere? Sono un uomo! ...che ne pensino gli altri, ci sono anche delle responsabilità oltre che alla propria felicità.
Ci sono dei fattori economici? Sono un uomo di successo, non avido, i soldi li troverei lavorando onestamente come sempre ho fatto.
Cosa? Anche affrontare lo start-up comunque ha il suo peso.

Mia moglie se ne è resa conto chiaramente ma fa lo struzzo.

Io non parlo più con nessuno...il silenzio è mio.

Dimenticare l'altra dici? Se mi fa schifo? Come si fa a dimenticare se ti rendi conto che è il treno della tua vita, la persona con cui finalmente sei te stesso...per certi versi mi fa schifo...ha tanti amici...bacia tutti...apre le gambe dopo 2 giorni...non sono tanto razionale lo so e me ne dispiaccio. Ma so che se io ci fossi stato lei sarebbe stata mia e di nessun altro. Perchè si è distrutta così? Perchè ha calpestato la nostra storia? So già la risposta.

Sono uomo a mio avviso in tante cose...in questa cosa ho e ho avuto dei limiti...oggi so di dovermi confrontare solo con Dio riguardo alle mie colpe.​


----------



## The Cheater (15 Aprile 2013)

Ma sei siciliano???
Non mi dire che hai messo nome e cognome reali...

...cioè, in tutta la Sicilia conosco (uno...due...tre...quattro...) cioè almeno 6 salvo falletta...


----------



## Daniele (15 Aprile 2013)

CHe uomo con le palle, non lasci tua moglie perchè sai di essere un verme, nel frattempo da gran uomo le chiedesti di lasciare il marito "seppur non direttamente" e tac, tutto fatto! Niente da dire, hai rovinato la vita a due donne, sei un padre fallito, un marito fallito, un amante fallito, un uomo fallito, pensa un poco, ti manca di essere fallito anche al lavoro ed hai fatto filotto.
Vuoi un  consiglio spassionato? Smetti di ammorbare la vita di quelle due persone, vivi da solo e smettila di fare danni, mezza pippa!


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ma sei siciliano???
> Non mi dire che hai messo nome e cognome reali...
> 
> ...cioè, in tutta la Sicilia conosco (uno...due...tre...quattro...) cioè almeno 6 salvo falletta...


ahahah...no non sono siciliano...


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> CHe uomo con le palle, non lasci tua moglie perchè sai di essere un verme, nel frattempo da gran uomo le chiedesti di lasciare il marito "seppur non direttamente" e tac, tutto fatto! Niente da dire, hai rovinato la vita a due donne, sei un padre fallito, un marito fallito, un amante fallito, un uomo fallito, pensa un poco, ti manca di essere fallito anche al lavoro ed hai fatto filotto.
> Vuoi un  consiglio spassionato? Smetti di ammorbare la vita di quelle due persone, vivi da solo e smettila di fare danni, mezza pippa!


Pensi che già questi pensieri non arrivino da me stesso e da chi sa e mi circonda? Ma capisco che mettendo in piazza le proprie cose è normale ricevere anche risposte come questa. Mantengo con te un dialogo civile e mi sforzo facendoti solo notare che quando si è dentro queste cose è un'altra storia rispetto a esserne fuori e spavaldi. Grazie cmq per aver risposto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Gentile sienne,
> 
> a prescindere da quello che hai scritto : grazie.
> 
> ...



benvenuto

il tuo discorso è un concentrato di contraddizioni, te ne evidenzio due tanto per farti capire quanto poco lucido tu sia in questo momento

se hai presenti quelle che sono le responsabilità di un uomo e di un padre, comincia col pensare a tuo figlio, anche perché mi sembra che grazie a questa storia tu stia raggiungendo tutt'altro che la felicità


----------



## Daniele (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Pensi che già questi pensieri non arrivino da me stesso e da chi sa e mi circonda? Ma capisco che mettendo in piazza le proprie cose è normale ricevere anche risposte come questa. Mantengo con te un dialogo civile e mi sforzo facendoti solo notare che quando si è dentro queste cose è un'altra storia rispetto a esserne fuori e spavaldi. Grazie cmq per aver risposto.


Basta non entrarci nella vita da liquami, sai? Non ci vuole niente, forse basta avere un poco di meno egoismo, forse un poco di capacità di vita da soli e forse anche del gran auto adattamento. Poi tu avevi da parlare con tua moglie sul suo attaccamento insano al figlioletto, ma ricorda, lei non ti deve attenzioni e se tu non dai attenzioni, perchè devi pretenderle? 

COme ti ho scritto, sei una mezza pippa, adesso puoi tornare uomo o fare l'altro passo per essere pippa completa, decidi tu un poco cosa fare, ma di certo la tua vita non sarà ne più bella e ne come prima e chi se ne freghi se ami l'altra come te stesso, a nessuo fotte questo, dovresti capire che forse forse tu ami invece solo te stesso.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Gentili tutti,
> 
> Premessa : leggo ogni tanto questo genere di forum per trovare storie analoghe alla mia ed avere...diciamo un po'di conforto...ma spesso non ne trovo. Decido quindi di prendere un forum a caso (questo è il prescelto) e mi accingo a farvi dare un'occhiatina alla "mia" triste storia (triste almeno per me). Gradirei che nessuno esagerasse con insulti o accanimenti, i miei sensi di colpa la fanno già da padrone.
> 
> ...



Ciao e benvenuto

Ho evidenziato la frasw che hai scritto due volte
A fatti dimostri che non è così. Partirei da questo se fossi in te
La ami meno di quanto ami te stesso, è meno importante di tua moglie e della tua vita.
Quindi già ridimensiona questo amore folle che amore folle non è.
Non metto in dubiio che tu ne sia innamorato, ma non così tanto da metterti in gioco
Lei mi sembra u na donna profondamente insicura. Lascia il marito per te (e già questo mi da' da pensare) e quando tu non lasci tua moglie si mette con un altro (incapacità di stare sola?) che però lascerebbe per te.
Tutto questo trascinando dei bambini da una relazione a un'altra...
Non so cosa consigliarti, non so se vuoi un consiglio.
Io analizzerei bene quello che senti, e penserei se lei non è stata semplicemente quella che ti ha dato quello che tua vogli non voleva darti.


----------



## Daniele (15 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> benvenuto
> 
> il tuo discorso è un concentrato di contraddizioni, te ne evidenzio due tanto per farti capire quanto poco lucido tu sia in questo momento
> 
> se hai presenti quelle che sono le responsabilità di un uomo e di un padre, comincia col pensare a tuo figlio, anche perché mi sembra che grazie a questa storia tu stia raggiungendo tutt'altro che la felicità


Il figlio....quell'eterno dimeniticato che fa versetti belli, che ti sorride sinceramente e questo uomo pensa che il treno della sua vita sia una donna, siamo alla frutta!


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> benvenuto
> 
> il tuo discorso è un concentrato di contraddizioni, te ne evidenzio due tanto per farti capire quanto poco lucido tu sia in questo momento
> 
> se hai presenti quelle che sono le responsabilità di un uomo e di un padre, comincia col pensare a tuo figlio, anche perché mi sembra che grazie a questa storia tu stia raggiungendo tutt'altro che la felicità


Si... su entrambe le frasi mi sono soffermato al momento di scriverle, probabilmente come dici tu non sono lucido (a chi lo sarebbe dopo gli ultimi 3 anni). Purtroppo la sofferenza è immane, i pensieri assolutamente invasivi e alieananti. Forse non è ancora il momento di parlarne...chissà.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto
> 
> Ho evidenziato la frasw che hai scritto due volte
> A fatti dimostri che non è così. Partirei da questo se fossi in te
> ...



quoto


----------



## Daniele (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Si... su entrambe le frasi mi sono soffermato al momento di scriverle, probabilmente come dici tu non sono lucido (a chi lo sarebbe dopo gli ultimi 3 anni). Purtroppo la sofferenza è immane, i pensieri assolutamente invasivi e alieananti. Forse non è ancora il momento di parlarne...chissà.


ALlora, mi scuso per la mia cattiveria, ma almeno sappi che tu sei un carnefice, non una vittima. 
Adesso parliamo del tuo problema, per evitare di fare del male a due persone, stai facendo del male a quelle ed a tante altre, oltre che a te, forse la tua tattica non solo è stata sbagliata ma fallimentare? 
Vuoi quella donna? Sai, quella donna ha fatto bene a trovarsi un altro, perchè tu le hai fatto lasciare il marito per te e poi cosa hai fatto...hai tergiversato come tutti. Cosa doveva fare, stare li ad aspettare te? Ha fatto quello per testarti e tu cosa hai fatto, le hai lasciato fare tutto...è chiaro quello che voleva lei ed è chiaro quello che hai fatto tu (è successo in condizioni diverse anche ad un mio amico).
Poi te lo ha detto, vuole te, ma adesso tu ti senti tradito, dopo che hai ripetutamente tradito non solo tua moglie, ma anche le aspettative dellla tua amante che per te ha lasciato tutto.
Un'altra cosa, mai dire che ti senti i figli dell'altra come tuoi, non osare pensarlo, hanno un padre legittimo che forse li ama, in questo non devi entrare.


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto
> 
> Ho evidenziato la frasw che hai scritto due volte
> A fatti dimostri che non è così. Partirei da questo se fossi in te
> ...


Ciao Farfalla e grazie per la risposta.

Ti faccio notare che di proposito quella frase non l'ho scritta 2 ma bensì 3 volte, a confermare che anche se le azioni asseriscono tutt'altro quello che provo è quello! Del resto anche "lei" dicendo di amarmi e che sarò per sempre la sua anima gemella...oggi vive, viaggia, e dorme con un altro! Malati entrambi? ...probabilmente. Aggiungo che stare "soli" penso sia oggettivamente difficile per tutti...ma c'è chi è più forte di altri per carità...o come scrivete qui ha "più palle!".

Consigli ahime non penso potete darne...però storie simili e comportamenti potrebbero aiutarmi e farmi riflettere.

Sicuramente come dici tu ha colmato un vuoto (e non parlo di quello sessuale) che mia moglie non sapeva colmare.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Ciao Farfalla e grazie per la risposta.
> 
> Ti faccio notare che di proposito quella frase non l'ho scritta 2 ma bensì 3 volte, a confermare che anche se le azioni asseriscono tutt'altro quello che provo è quello! Del resto anche "lei" dicendo di amarmi e che sarò per sempre la sua anima gemella...oggi vive, viaggia, e dorme con un altro! Malati entrambi? ...probabilmente. Aggiungo che stare "soli" penso sia oggettivamente difficile per tutti...ma c'è chi è più forte di altri per carità...o come scrivete qui ha "più palle!".
> 
> ...


Lei però il marito l'ha lasciato dimostrandoti che davvero per lei eri la cosa più importante
Ora secondo me si barcamena per la paura di restare sola. Non condivido ma posso fare il tentativo di capirla
Io non credo che sia una questione di avere o meno le palle
Io credo semplicemente che per "giustificare" una relazione gli si addebitino significati più profondi di quello che hanno
Tanto perchè non lo sai, ho tradito anch'io


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> ALlora, mi scuso per la mia cattiveria, ma almeno sappi che tu sei un carnefice, non una vittima.
> Adesso parliamo del tuo problema, per evitare di fare del male a due persone, stai facendo del male a quelle ed a tante altre, oltre che a te, forse la tua tattica non solo è stata sbagliata ma fallimentare?
> Vuoi quella donna? Sai, quella donna ha fatto bene a trovarsi un altro, perchè tu le hai fatto lasciare il marito per te e poi cosa hai fatto...hai tergiversato come tutti. Cosa doveva fare, stare li ad aspettare te? Ha fatto quello per testarti e tu cosa hai fatto, le hai lasciato fare tutto...è chiaro quello che voleva lei ed è chiaro quello che hai fatto tu (è successo in condizioni diverse anche ad un mio amico).
> Poi te lo ha detto, vuole te, ma adesso tu ti senti tradito, dopo che hai ripetutamente tradito non solo tua moglie, ma anche le aspettative dellla tua amante che per te ha lasciato tutto.
> Un'altra cosa, mai dire che ti senti i figli dell'altra come tuoi, non osare pensarlo, hanno un padre legittimo che forse li ama, in questo non devi entrare.


onestamente...sono d'accordo con te su quasi tutto. Ma soffro maledettamente per lei. E mi dispiace..per tutto, credimi. Voglio aggiungere e non a mia discolpa, che allora la malattia di mia madre aveva un peso e che non potevo darle questo dolore. Ma so che non è una giustificazione.


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Gentili tutti,
> 
> Premessa : leggo ogni tanto questo genere di forum per trovare storie analoghe alla mia ed avere...diciamo un po'di conforto...ma spesso non ne trovo. Decido quindi di prendere un forum a caso (questo è il prescelto) e mi accingo a farvi dare un'occhiatina alla "mia" triste storia (triste almeno per me). Gradirei che nessuno esagerasse con insulti o accanimenti, i miei sensi di colpa la fanno già da padrone.
> 
> ...


francamente....
molto francamente...
cosa pretendevi?

anche tu andavi a dormire con un'altra mentre amavi lei...
non avevi rapporti...ma stavi comunque con tua moglie cenavi, pranzavi andavi in vacanza con lei...
lei invece aveva lasciato il marito per donarsi a te...

ps:
gentilmente qui la palla della donna attaccata al figlio non regge..
sarebbe accaduto comunque..perchè la colpa è sempre di una donna che diventa madre...

benvenuto salvo..


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lei però il marito l'ha lasciato dimostrandoti che davvero per lei eri la cosa più importante
> Ora secondo me si barcamena per la paura di restare sola. Non condivido ma posso fare il tentativo di capirla
> Io non credo che sia una questione di avere o meno le palle
> Io credo semplicemente che per "giustificare" una relazione gli si addebitino significati più profondi di quello che hanno
> Tanto perchè non lo sai, ho tradito anch'io


Per carità la mia parte razionale la capisce pure...

Sul tradimento...penso allora tu possa concordare con me che quando si è dentro nella mente c'è solo l'amante, i sensi di colpa per mia moglie sono al momento offuscati dalla sofferenza per l'altra donna.


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> francamente....
> molto francamente...
> cosa pretendevi?
> 
> ...


grazie per l'intervento...

aggiungo solo per te e per gli altri che io vi giuro che in 3 anni non ho organizzato nessun viaggio con mia moglie, non un abbraccio, non una parola che riguardasse nostro figlio...e quindi...io non perdono a lei proprio questo...che se pur è vero che io non sono stato con lei ho però portato un rispetto e una dedizione totale alla nostra storia che reputo la più importante della mia vita.

PS per tutti : Io ho tradito molte volte mia moglie e con molte donne e non sempre cercate da me..ma stavolta è stato diverso...è stato con il cuore.


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> grazie per l'intervento...
> 
> aggiungo solo per te e per gli altri che io vi giuro che in 3 anni non ho organizzato nessun viaggio con mia moglie, non un abbraccio, non una parola che riguardasse nostro figlio...e quindi...io non perdono a lei proprio questo...che se pur è vero che io non sono stato con lei ho però portato un rispetto e una dedizione totale alla nostra storia che reputo la più importante della mia vita.
> 
> PS per tutti : Io ho tradito molte volte mia moglie e con molte donne e non sempre cercate da me..ma stavolta è stato diverso...è stato con il cuore.


ma scusa....
in tutto questo non abbracci, non sesso, non parole..tua moglie non ti ha fatto nessuna domanda...ha proseguito con te serenamente senza dir nulla?...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Per carità la mia parte razionale la capisce pure...
> 
> Sul tradimento...penso allora tu possa concordare con me che quando si è dentro nella mente* c'è solo l'amante*, i sensi di colpa per mia moglie sono al momento offuscati dalla sofferenza per l'altra donna.


No. L'amante non è mai stato la persona più importante della mia vita.
Altrimenti non sarei più sposata a questo punto


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. L'amante non è mai stato la persona più importante della mia vita.
> Altrimenti non sarei più sposata a questo punto


quoto...


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma scusa....
> in tutto questo non abbracci, non sesso, non parole..tua moglie non ti ha fatto nessuna domanda...ha proseguito con te serenamente senza dir nulla?...


ricordi? ...ho parlato di struzzo... e poi onestamente... dovrebbe prima trovarsi un altro o resterebbe in mezzo ad una strada senza me...triste lo so ma è così.


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Gentili tutti,
> 
> Premessa : leggo ogni tanto questo genere di forum per trovare storie analoghe alla mia ed avere...diciamo un po'di conforto...ma spesso non ne trovo. Decido quindi di prendere un forum a caso (questo è il prescelto) e mi accingo a farvi dare un'occhiatina alla "mia" triste storia (triste almeno per me). Gradirei che nessuno esagerasse con insulti o accanimenti, i miei sensi di colpa la fanno già da padrone.
> 
> ...


Ma anche tu stai con un'altra. E tra voi due forse lei è quella che ama di più, visti i tagli netti col suo passato.

Ti senti offeso, ma questo casino lo hai combinato tu.


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. L'amante non è mai stato la persona più importante della mia vita.
> Altrimenti non sarei più sposata a questo punto


...e mi pare sia il tutto rivolto a me!


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> ricordi? ...ho parlato di struzzo... e poi onestamente... *dovrebbe prima trovarsi un altro o resterebbe in mezzo ad una strada senza me...*triste lo so ma è così.


GUARDA...
lei sarà uno struzzo....
ma dalla frase in neretto .......................si capisce quanto però tu sia ......
beh sei nuovo..lascio stare....

poi mi faccio riconoscere....


----------



## viola di mare (15 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> CHe uomo con le palle, non lasci tua moglie perchè sai di essere un verme, nel frattempo da gran uomo le chiedesti di lasciare il marito "seppur non direttamente" e tac, tutto fatto! Niente da dire, hai rovinato la vita a due donne, sei un padre fallito, un marito fallito, un amante fallito, un uomo fallito, pensa un poco, ti manca di essere fallito anche al lavoro ed hai fatto filotto.
> Vuoi un consiglio spassionato? Smetti di ammorbare la vita di quelle due persone, vivi da solo e smettila di fare danni, mezza pippa!





salvo falletta ha detto:


> Pensi che già questi pensieri non arrivino da me stesso e da chi sa e mi circonda? Ma capisco che mettendo in piazza le proprie cose è normale ricevere anche risposte come questa. Mantengo con te un dialogo civile e mi sforzo facendoti solo notare che quando si è dentro queste cose è un'altra storia rispetto a esserne fuori e spavaldi. Grazie cmq per aver risposto.




ho quotato Daniele e incredibilmente anche il modo in cui lo ha scritto, perchè lo penso anch'io ed esattamente così!!!

sei una persona che non merita sicuramente l'amore ed il rispetto di queste due donne che hai rovinato...


----------



## Daniele (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> ricordi? ...ho parlato di struzzo... e poi onestamente... dovrebbe prima trovarsi un altro o resterebbe in mezzo ad una strada senza me...triste lo so ma è così.


Guarda che non conosci bene la situazione italiana, senza di te lei starebbe come sta adesso e quello sotto al ponte saresti tu! Quindi non aver timore.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Aprile 2013)

Chi mi fa un riassuntino che mi fa fatica leggere?


----------



## viola di mare (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Ciao Farfalla e grazie per la risposta.
> 
> Ti faccio notare che di proposito quella frase non l'ho scritta 2 ma bensì 3 volte, a confermare che anche se le azioni asseriscono tutt'altro quello che provo è quello! Del resto anche "lei" dicendo di amarmi e che sarò per sempre la sua anima gemella...*oggi vive, viaggia, e dorme con un altro! Malati entrambi? ...probabilmente*. Aggiungo che stare "soli" penso sia oggettivamente difficile per tutti...ma c'è chi è più forte di altri per carità...o come scrivete qui ha "più palle!".
> 
> ...



loro???


mmmm questo mi irrita più di Bruce...
:unhappy:


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chi mi fa un riassuntino che mi fa fatica leggere?


Dovrebbe lasciare la moglie ma non può farlo.


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma anche tu stai con un'altra. E tra voi due forse lei è quella che ama di più, visti i tagli netti col suo passato.
> 
> Ti senti offeso, ma questo casino lo hai combinato tu.


concordo... e sul fatto che non riesco più a vivere...tempo ne è passato...


----------



## viola di mare (15 Aprile 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Dovrebbe lasciare la moglie ma non può farlo.



hai proprio il dono della sintesi :carneval:


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> GUARDA...
> lei sarà uno struzzo....
> ma dalla frase in neretto .......................si capisce quanto però tu sia ......
> beh sei nuovo..lascio stare....
> ...


..e concordo..e mi prendo anche le parole che per buona creanza non hai scritto.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Aprile 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Dovrebbe lasciare la moglie ma non può farlo.


Ha paura di diventare povero?


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chi mi fa un riassuntino che mi fa fatica leggere?





JON ha detto:


> Dovrebbe lasciare la moglie ma non può farlo.


bhe non è propriamente così.

lui, non io, è innamorato di una donna, questa se nè andata con un altro e la sua attuale moglie non lo caga più. lui, non io, ha cornificato più volte la moglie, daniele questo non lo ha letto, per fortuna di salvo.
il problema è: la moglie continua a fargli da mangiare e a stirargli le camicie che lui, illo, indossa senza nemmeno ringraziarla. L'altra se ne sbatte la minchia.


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ho quotato Daniele e incredibilmente anche il modo in cui lo ha scritto, perchè lo penso anch'io ed esattamente così!!!
> 
> sei una persona che non merita sicuramente l'amore ed il rispetto di queste due donne che hai rovinato...


...sono già convinto che le cose stanno come dici tu...solo...vorrei ricominciare a vivere.


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> loro???
> 
> 
> mmmm questo mi irrita più di Bruce...
> :unhappy:


...intendevo "malati" io e lei! ...non lei e lui.


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> concordo... e sul fatto che non riesco più a vivere...tempo ne è passato...


Il senso di responsabilità che ti attanaglia è lodevole, se vogliamo.

Purtoppo non credo sortisca gli effetti da te sperati. Mentre pensi di tenere in piedi questa situiazione nel migliore dei modi, come vedi, tutti gli altri (le persone coinvolte) non la pensano allo stesso modo e mostrano segni di insofferenza molto marcati. Siete tutti adulti per fortuna, ma c'è un bimbo di mezzo.


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo, posso farti una domanda personale?


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ha paura di diventare povero?


rispondo a te e a Daniele : non ho paura di diventare povero perchè non succederebbe. Restare in mezzo ad una strada quando mi riferisco a mia moglie non è solo un fatto economico ma anche di sentimenti.


----------



## Daniele (15 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> la moglie continua a fargli da mangiare e a stirargli le camicie che lui, illo, indossa senza nemmeno ringraziarla. L'altra se ne sbatte la minchia.


Lui, ho letto tutto, e non lo avevvo messo in qusti termini, perchè se no  mi farebbe anche più schifo.

Poi che ha tradito molte volte, dovrà essere dovuto ad un suo bisogno di rivalsa con la natura che tanto poco ha dato, suvvia che scherzo, ma quella citazione era inutile e quanto mai stupida.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> bhe non è propriamente così.
> 
> lui, non io, è innamorato di una donna, questa se nè andata con un altro e la sua attuale moglie non lo caga più. lui, non io, ha cornificato più volte la moglie, daniele questo non lo ha letto, per fortuna di salvo.
> il problema è: la moglie continua a fargli da mangiare e a stirargli le camicie che lui, illo, indossa senza nemmeno ringraziarla. L'altra se ne sbatte la minchia.


Grazie.


----------



## Daniele (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> rispondo a te e a Daniele : non ho paura di diventare povero perchè non succederebbe. Restare in mezzo ad una strada quando mi riferisco a mia moglie non è solo un fatto economico ma anche di sentimenti.


e che ti frega di lei? Scusa, ma di lei non te ne è frgato un cazzo, che te ne frega adesso? La smetti di ammorbare la sua vita con la tua presenza? Sganciale il vil denaro per vivere e farlo al meglio e vai con quella donna che dici tanto di amare...ma ricorda, se la tradirai in futuro, sarà solo dimostrazione che sei una merdaccia, quindi hai paura di questo? Di dimostrarti merdaccia?


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> salvo, posso farti una domanda personale?


in che senso alla mia mail? altrimenti falla pure...più sputtanato di così!

...certo che è dura il forum...ma facciamo anche questo tentativo..


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2013)

e lo sò daniele, ma quello che io volevo dire è che ha cornificato tante volte la moglie, cosa sulla quale non trovo nulla da eccepire, ma adesso che si trova nella merda, sentimentalmemte, chiede aiuto. io lo manderei a cagare di corsa, anzi non risponderei proprio alla sua richiesta. per di più ha anche un piccolo da seguire, etc etc. è una merdaccia.


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Grazie.



prego.



salvo falletta ha detto:


> in che senso alla mia mail? altrimenti falla pure...più sputtanato di così!
> 
> ...certo che è dura il forum...ma facciamo anche questo tentativo..


quanti hanni hai e dove vivi.


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> e che ti frega di lei? Scusa, ma di lei non te ne è frgato un cazzo, che te ne frega adesso? La smetti di ammorbare la sua vita con la tua presenza? Sganciale il vil denaro per vivere e farlo al meglio e vai con quella donna che dici tanto di amare...ma ricorda, se la tradirai in futuro, sarà solo dimostrazione che sei una merdaccia, quindi hai paura di questo? Di dimostrarti merdaccia?


Che dirti, ho imparato che non sai mai cosa ti riserva la vita, e quindi tutto può succedere, quello che possiamo fare è cercare di fare il giusto ai limiti delle nostre possibilità.

PS per tutti : Io ne capisco poco di forum, ma permettetemi di dire, che termini quali (merdaccia, mezza pippa, ...) sono secondo me fuori luogo in una discussione civile. Ripeto che si possono dire le cose anche senza usare questi termini. I colpi per chi nella mia condizione arrivano comunque. Grazie a tutti anticipatamente.


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> e che ti frega di lei? Scusa, ma di lei non te ne è frgato un cazzo, che te ne frega adesso? La smetti di ammorbare la sua vita con la tua presenza? Sganciale il vil denaro per vivere e farlo al meglio e vai con quella donna che dici tanto di amare...ma ricorda, se la tradirai in futuro, sarà solo dimostrazione che sei una merdaccia, quindi hai paura di questo? Di dimostrarti merdaccia?


Non c'è bisogno di arrivare agli insulti. Anche considerando che a volte questi possano servire a smuovere le coscienze, questo non è il caso su cui infierire.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Che dirti, ho imparato che non sai mai cosa ti riserva la vita, e quindi tutto può succedere, quello che possiamo fare è cercare di fare il giusto ai limiti delle nostre possibilità.
> 
> PS per tutti : Io ne capisco poco di forum, ma permettetemi di dire, che termini quali (merdaccia, mezza pippa, ...) sono secondo me fuori luogo in una discussione civile.* Ripeto che si possono dire le cose anche senza usare questi termini*. I colpi per chi nella mia condizione arrivano comunque. Grazie a tutti anticipatamente.



sì, ma metti che facciano parte del servizio completo 
niente di personale, in effetti



piuttosto: non ho ancora capito cosa vorresti tu, che obiettivi ti sei posto per l'immediato futuro


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, ma metti che facciano parte del* servizio completo
> *niente di personale, in effetti
> 
> 
> ...



Tanto ti puoi sbattere come vuoi, quello non manca mai.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> ricordi? ...ho parlato di struzzo... e poi onestamente... dovrebbe prima trovarsi un altro o resterebbe in mezzo ad una strada senza me...triste lo so ma è così.


Se siete sposati e avete un figlio dubito che resterebbe in mezzo a una strada
Che poi le faccia comodo farsi "mantenere" (ammesso che sia così) è un altro discorso


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> rispondo a te e a Daniele : non ho paura di diventare povero perchè non succederebbe. Restare in mezzo ad una strada quando mi riferisco a mia moglie non è solo un fatto economico ma anche di sentimenti.


Ma se non ami tua moglie (e mi pari ricambiato se non ho capito male), perchè rimani con tua moglie? Hai figli?


----------



## Daniele (15 Aprile 2013)

Mezza pippa si può scrivere, perchè con civiltà non ti sei accorto in che merda di situazione hai messo due donne! Visto perche sei poco lucido te lo faccio capire uin poco:

Hai rovinato la vita ad una donna che aveva tuo figlio piccolo
Senza averne diritto hai illuso un'altra donna di volere lei e di lasciare quindi il marito per te, lasciandola poi al palo.
QUando questa donna ti ha messo alla prova, hai preferito che si facesse sbattere da un altro al posto di tirare fuori le palle e fare qualcosa.
Il tutto con la scusa della famiglia.
Ragionando bene, non hai fatto un casino, hai fatto una merdata di quelle madornali, di quelle che se due donne fossero sane di mente avrebbero dovuto augurarti di non essere mai nato per evitare l'incontro con la tua persona, ma tu sei nato e sei senza palle e con questo prolema devi viverci.

Adesso, puoi migliorare? Certamente, ma devi avere il coraggio per farlo e non nasconderti dietro alle tue pur ragionevoli scuse, perchè all'amante avrai spiegato ragionevolmente perchè tu non potevi lasciare tua moglie, mi chiedo perchè allora lei ha lasciato il suo marito...
Lei ti ha dato una prova di amore forte e quando lei ti ha messo alla prova che hai fatto? L'hai lasciata andare da un'altro e lei lo ha dovuto fare, perchè ad un certo punto le minacce vanno messe in atto, se no è una stronzata farle.
Cosa fare per essere un uomo migliore?


Dire a tua moglie che non l'ami più e che sei una merdaccia di marito e di padre
Andare dalla tua amante e dille che sei un senza palle e che dovevi tirarle fuori prima per tenertela
Aspettare e vedere come evolverà la situazione.
Non vuoi fare questo? Cazzi tuoi!


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo, la nostra "merdaccia o la mezza pippa" sono affettuosi, non lesivi. 

ma tu, nel tuo profondo, se fosserio detti onestamente, pensi di non meritarli?


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ora non iniziare con la minchiata che chi non è buon marito o buona moglie sia anche pessimo genitore.


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> salvo, la nostra *"*merdaccia o la mezza pippa" *sono affettuosi*, non lesivi.
> 
> ma tu, nel tuo profondo, se fosserio detti onestamente, pensi di non meritarli?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (15 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Daniele ora non iniziare con la minchiata che chi non è buon marito o buona moglie sia anche pessimo genitore.


QUesto qui è un pessimo genitore e lo ha detto anche lui, sta dietro alle sue menate ed ha tralasciato del tutto il figlio per i suoi problemi da adolescente troppo cresciuto.
Oh, quel bimbo aveva 1 anno solo una volta, quel bimbo ha detto la sua prima parola solo una volta e questo qui a struggersi per dare orgasmi alla sua amante? Il figlio da quanto scritto da lui è più un peso che altro e in questo non riconosco un padre, come un generatore di prole inconsapevole.


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



penso che la discussione sia durata abbastanza quindi: Cara cosa hai fatto in questo we. Tela sei spassata? e con chi con tuo marito?


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mezza pippa si può scrivere, perchè con civiltà non ti sei accorto in che merda di situazione hai messo due donne! Visto perche sei poco lucido te lo faccio capire uin poco:
> 
> Hai rovinato la vita ad una donna che aveva tuo figlio piccolo
> Senza averne diritto hai illuso un'altra donna di volere lei e di lasciare quindi il marito per te, lasciandola poi al palo.
> ...


ok cazzi miei. E peggioro la mia situazione facendoti notare che lei ha fatto tutto quello che fatto avendo dei figli piccoli a cui badare.


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2013)

come padre è stato finora assente, ma vogliamo dire merdaccia 2 volte? penso che ritornerà ad essere un buon padre.


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, ma metti che facciano parte del servizio completo
> niente di personale, in effetti
> 
> 
> ...


stare bene, essere non dico felice ma almeno sereno come ero un tempo.


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> penso che la discussione sia durata abbastanza quindi: Cara cosa hai fatto in questo we. Tela sei spassata? e con chi con tuo marito?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ho avuto il parentato a pranzo domenica....

ho cibo in frigo per un'altra settimana....
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo non hai risposto alla mia domanda: quanti anni hai e dove vivi in sicilia. forse palermo?


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

olè


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ho avuto il parentato a pranzo domenica....
> 
> ho cibo in frigo per un'altra settimana....
> :rotfl::rotfl:


lasagne al forno e polpettone di tritato con uovo al ragu?  e poi cannoli di ricotta e gelato. altro che dieta.


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> salvo non hai risposto alla mia domanda: quanti anni hai e dove vivi in sicilia. forse palermo?


perchè questa domanda?????????


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *lasagne al forno e polpettone di tritato *con uovo al ragu? e poi cannoli di ricotta e gelato. altro che dieta.


hai indovitnato.....
le lasagne le ho fatte per i bimbi....
pasta al forno per gli altri e tante altre cose che non scrivo perchè già ho fame e sono ancora le 10:40


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> perchè questa domanda?????????


per sapere con chi ho a che fare, non pensi?


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> come padre è stato finora assente, ma vogliamo dire merdaccia 2 volte? penso che ritornerà ad essere un buon padre.


In tutta onestà ho cercato almeno di non far mancare niente economicamente a mio figlio, a lei ed anche a mia moglie.

So che non è questo l'importante, ma ne vedo fiero.


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2013)

fai lo spuntino. è lora giusta. io vado al bar, tu scalda le lasagne.


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> per sapere con chi ho a che fare, non pensi?


adesso lo sai..?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> rispondo a te e a Daniele : non ho paura di diventare povero perchè non succederebbe. Restare in mezzo ad una strada quando mi riferisco a mia moglie non è solo un fatto economico ma anche di* sentimenti*.


Perchè invece in questo momento di quali sentimenti è circondata?



salvo falletta ha detto:


> Che dirti, ho imparato che non sai mai cosa ti riserva la vita, e quindi tutto può succedere, quello che possiamo fare è cercare di fare il giusto ai limiti delle nostre possibilità.
> 
> PS per tutti : *Io ne capisco poco di forum, ma permettetemi di dire, che termini quali (merdaccia, mezza pippa, ...) sono secondo me fuori luogo in una discussione civile. Ripeto che si possono dire le cose anche senza usare questi termini. I colpi per chi nella mia condizione arrivano comunque. Grazie a tutti anticipatamente*.



su questo sono d'accordo. Ma è una battaglia persa, purtroppo


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> In tutta onestà ho cercato almeno di non far mancare niente *economicamente a mio figlio,* a lei ed anche a mia moglie.
> 
> So che non è questo l'importante, ma ne vedo fiero.


scusa...un figlio non ha bisogno solo di essere mantenuto economicamente....

salvuccio caro così ti fai tirare le pietre...
e te le cerchi...


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> *In tutta onestà ho cercato almeno di non far mancare niente economicamente a mio figlio, a lei ed anche a mia moglie.
> *
> So che non è questo l'importante, ma ne vedo fiero.


salvo, da buon siciliano quale sei, io avrei dei problemini economici, vista la tua generosità d'animo, che non fai mancare niente a nessuno, non potresti elrgire un dono anche a me? a fondo perduto, s'intende. 





p.s. se poi ti dicono merdaccia, ......... te la vai a cercare, sai-


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> stare bene, essere non dico felice ma almeno sereno come ero un tempo.


Quindi? L'obiettivo?

Tenti di rinunciare all'altra e riprendere le redini della famiglia?


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè invece in questo momento di quali sentimenti è circondata?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


squoto tutto


----------



## Daniele (15 Aprile 2013)

Vuoi stare bene come un tempo? Ti sei già giocato questa possibilità, adesso potrai uscirne con le ossa più o meno rotte, hai tirato troppo la cinghia di una situazione ingestibile, ma è meglio limitare i danni.

Cosa fare?
E' evidente che dovrai lasciare tua moglie, è evidente che vorrai ricercare la tua amante e construire un futuro con lei ma:


Sii un padre presente per tuo figlio e non solo economicamente
Non intrometterti nella vita dei figli non tuoi, sei troppo disastrato per essere una figura paterna.
Questa è l'unica strada che vedo per te e che non è priva di fregature, ad esempio la tua ex amante potrebbe mandarti a spendere e tu che faresti? Solo come un cagnolone in casa da solo.


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

Cari Signori e Signore,

è qualche ora che sono qui su questo forum ed è stata...un'esperienza.

E' chiaro che sono addolorato (al di la dei termini che avete usato) che raccontando parte della mia storia in maniera asettica, ho ricevuto quasi esclusivamente critiche e giuidizi sul mio comportamento. Ma penso ci stia e faccia parte di questo mondo che a me era sconosciuto (e lo è tutt'ora).

Sono anche dispiaciuto che nessuno si sia soffermato sulla mia sofferenza, su quanto amore provo e ho provato per questa donna e su quanto non sia stata presa in considerazione quanto è stamaledetamente complicata questa storia (ho omesso alcune cose che non posso dire ma vi basti sapere che conoscevo questa donna da 10 anni e che abbiamo dei rapporti anche di altro tipo).

Sembra quasi che nessuno abbia avuto esperienze simili, e dico questo perchè non cercavo comprensione ma neanche l'assoluta assenza di comprensione.

Io non mi ritengo una persona cattiva, ma prendo atto che se tanti sconosciuti una volta appresi i fatti ritengono che io lo sia vuol dire che c'è della verità. Faccio sicuramente autocritica.

So benissimo che nessuno qui può dirmi se è meglio per me stare con mia moglie o vivere una nuova vita con la donna che in questo momento sento di amare e con la quale potrei essere felice, ma avrei gradito che qualcuno raccontasse una storia analoga, come ha risolto ed ora come vive.

Abbiate pazienza.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Cari Signori e Signore,
> 
> è qualche ora che sono qui su questo forum ed è stata...un'esperienza.
> 
> ...


Non è che non ci vogliamo soffermare sull'amore che provi
Il problema è che finchè resti con tua moglie, tutto questo amore nei confrotni dell'altra non si legge
I fatti dimostrano che tra l'amante e tua moglie tu scegli tua moglie. quidni tua moglie è più importante di lei.
Io se fossi la tua amante caprei questo. Che a parole sono l'amore della tua vita, a fatti c'è chi è più importante di me. Nulla di grave, ne prenderei atto e cercherei una persona che mi ama veramente.
Ripeto tra te e la tua amante, quella che ha dimostrato di amarti è lei non tu


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è che non ci vogliamo soffermare sull'amore che provi
> Il problema è che finchè resti con tua moglie, tutto questo amore nei confrotni dell'altra non si legge
> I fatti dimostrano che tra l'amante e tua moglie tu scegli tua moglie. quidni tua moglie è più importante di lei.
> Io se fossi la tua amante caprei questo. Che a parole sono l'amore della tua vita, a fatti c'è chi è più importante di me. Nulla di grave, ne prenderei atto e cercherei una persona che mi ama veramente.
> Ripeto tra te e la tua amante,* quella che ha dimostrato di amarti è lei non tu*


vero...


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> vero...


...verissimo.


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> ...verissimo.


e allora?...
scusa volevi una soluzione....

a mio parere se ami questa donna lascia tua moglie...
se è vero che siete coinquilini e non più amanti..non sarà poi così difficile spiegare...


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e allora?...
> scusa volevi una soluzione....
> 
> a mio parere se ami questa donna lascia tua moglie...
> se è vero che siete coinquilini e non più amanti..non sarà poi così difficile spiegare...


qualcuno qui ha scritto : "la ama...solo che non può lasciare sua moglie".

... in parte è vero per tanti motivi che vi prego di prenedere per buoni.

Come faccio a vivere quindi sapendo che il mio cuore appartiene ad un'altra? Io non riesco a comandarla..non riesco a staccarmi da lei.


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo ma non hai rapporti sessuali con tua moglie per tua scelta o per sua o non vi trovate entrambe.
non è che tua moglie a tua insaputa abbia anche lei una storia e quindi ...... , cioè inverti le parti. 

la tua è una storia come tante, hai l'amante con cui stai bene, fai sesso, ma non hai il coraggio di amare come una moglie, e dall'altra parte hai una moglie che non tratti da amante.


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> qualcuno qui ha scritto : "la ama...solo che *non può lasciare sua moglie".
> 
> *... in parte è vero per tanti motivi che vi prego di prenedere per buoni.
> 
> *Come faccio a vivere quindi sapendo che il mio cuore appartiene ad un'altra?* Io non riesco a comandarla..non riesco a staccarmi da lei.


EBEH.....
botte piena e moglie ubriaca....?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> qualcuno qui ha scritto : "la ama...solo che non può lasciare sua moglie".
> 
> ... in parte è vero per tanti motivi che vi prego di prenedere per buoni.
> 
> Come faccio a vivere quindi sapendo che il mio cuore appartiene ad un'altra? Io non riesco a comandarla..non riesco a staccarmi da lei.



Non lo so come fai. 
Sai però che tutto questo dipende da te. Solo tu puoi cambiare le cose


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> salvo ma non hai rapporti sessuali con tua moglie per tua scelta o per sua o non vi trovate entrambe.
> non è che tua moglie a tua insaputa abbia anche lei una storia e quindi ...... , cioè inverti le parti.
> 
> *la tua è una storia come tante, hai l'amante con cui stai bene, fai sesso, ma non hai il coraggio di amare come una moglie, e dall'altra parte hai una moglie che non tratti da amante*.


:up:

E colora tutto questo di parole importanti per giustificarsi


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> E colora tutto questo di parole importanti per giustificarsi


ci si capisce al volo noi due.


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> E colora tutto questo di parole importanti per giustificarsi


Su questo vi sbagliate.

Non ho cercato sesso da questa donna, io ho rimandato perchè accadesse. E' l'unica che tratterei da moglie, da compagna...da tutto. Con lei potrei essere migliore. lo so.


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Su questo vi sbagliate.
> 
> Non ho cercato sesso da questa donna, io ho rimandato perchè accadesse. E' l'unica che tratterei da moglie, da compagna...da tutto. Con lei potrei essere migliore. lo so.




se al cuor non si comanda scappa da lei...

ma scusa...
quali sono questi motivi(che dovremmmo prendere per buoni) che ti trattengono?....
scusa se vai da lei fai un favore a te e anche a tua moglie...lasciandola libera di rifarsi una vita *migliore* di quella che attualmente ha con te......a questo punto...


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Su questo vi sbagliate.
> 
> Non ho cercato sesso da questa donna, io ho rimandato perchè accadesse. E' l'unica che tratterei da moglie, da compagna...da tutto. Con lei potrei essere migliore. lo so.



salvo, ma cosa vuoi sentirti dire?

se l'ami, così tanto lascia tua moglie, qualunque sia la condizione e vai a stare con lei. Altrimenti, goditi la tua famiglia una volta per sempre.  

io vado di la, buon viaggio.


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> salvo, ma cosa vuoi sentirti dire?
> 
> se l'ami, così tanto lascia tua moglie, qualunque sia la condizione e vai a stare con lei. Altrimenti, goditi la tua famiglia una volta per sempre.
> 
> *io vado di la*, buon viaggio.


dove?...


posso venire anche io???


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> dove?...
> 
> 
> posso venire anche io???


di la non so dove, dove c'è un po di gente. vieni vieni.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> *Su questo vi sbagliate*.
> 
> Non ho cercato sesso da questa donna, io ho rimandato perchè accadesse. E' l'unica che tratterei da moglie, da compagna...da tutto. Con lei potrei essere migliore. lo so.


I fatti dicono questo, non è questione di sbagliarsi o meno


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> salvo, ma cosa vuoi sentirti dire?
> 
> se l'ami, così tanto lascia tua moglie, qualunque sia la condizione e vai a stare con lei. Altrimenti, goditi la tua famiglia una volta per sempre.
> 
> io vado di la, buon viaggio.


Dove?



Annuccia ha detto:


> dove?...
> 
> 
> posso venire anche io???


No


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> salvo, ma cosa vuoi sentirti dire?
> 
> se l'ami, così tanto lascia tua moglie, qualunque sia la condizione e vai a stare con lei. Altrimenti, goditi la tua famiglia una volta per sempre.
> 
> io vado di la, buon viaggio.


...e sono scelte.


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *di la non so dove*, dove c'è un po di gente. vieni vieni.


apri qualcosa di divertente...
io non ho idee..
oggi è pure lunedì...uffa lunedì......


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dove?
> 
> 
> No


...................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> ...e sono scelte.


sei tu che hai scelto....
quindi...?

sei sempre tu che potresti scegliere diversamente...
quindi?


quindi c'è poco da fare...


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sei tu che hai scelto....
> quindi...?
> 
> sei sempre tu che potresti scegliere diversamente...
> ...


e sia...c'è poco da fare.


----------



## viola di mare (15 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *salvo, ma cosa vuoi sentirti dire?
> 
> *se l'ami, così tanto lascia tua moglie, qualunque sia la condizione e vai a stare con lei. Altrimenti, goditi la tua famiglia una volta per sempre.
> 
> io vado di la, buon viaggio.




 proprio questo volevo chiederti...

che vuoi sentirti dire?

perchè: lascia tua moglie... non va bene

vai dalla tua amante... non va bene

riprenditi il tuo matrimonio... non va bene

tutto questo tu lo giustifichi con l'amore, il dolore, la frustrazione che provi ed invece secondo me l'unica cosa che ti manca è il coraggio di scegliere una cosa e portarla avanti comunque.

qui dentro guarda c'è chi ha sofferto, quindi leggere queste cose - e questo credo tu lo possa capire - riapre un pò le ferite perchè ad esempio io, mi chiedo ancora come il mio ex marito abbia potuto... e tutte le tue giustificazioni le trovo misere...


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> proprio questo volevo chiederti...
> 
> che vuoi sentirti dire?
> 
> ...


Mi ripeto... voi non potete aiutarmi a decidere cosa fare o meno, le valutazioni spettano a me e i dati completi li ho io.

Quello che potete fare è condividere con me come avete affrontato le sofferenze di cui parli, come se ne esce, in quanto tempo, come si vive dopo, con che rimpianti, i figli etc.

penso di parlare francamente.


----------



## free (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> stare bene, essere non dico felice ma almeno sereno come ero un tempo.



ciao Salvo
ma quando eri sereno?
hai scritto che hai tradito tua moglie parecchie volte, ma senza innamorarti
ti riferisci a questo?
o invece  a prima di sposarti?
per capire


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ciao Salvo
> ma quando eri sereno?
> hai scritto che hai tradito tua moglie parecchie volte, ma senza innamorarti
> ti riferisci a questo?
> ...


prima di sposarmi...e dopo qualche volta. Senza il cuore. e quindi sereno, che avevo cmq a casa mia moglie e volevo passare la mia vita con lei.


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> prima di sposarmi...e dopo qualche volta. Senza il cuore. e quindi sereno, che avevo cmq a casa mia moglie e volevo passare la mia vita con lei.


poi la boccata d'aria fresca diventò polmonite......
accade caro..accade...
chiudi la finestra la prossima volta


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> poi la boccata d'aria fresca diventò polmonite......
> accade caro..accade...
> chiudi la finestra la prossima volta


come sei sottile, alcune volte.


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> come sei* sottile*, alcune volte.


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> poi la boccata d'aria fresca diventò polmonite......
> accade caro..accade...
> chiudi la finestra la prossima volta


Le cose nella vita accadono, posso solo dire che quando sono andato da lei io dovevo andarci, stavo male come sto ora perchè avevo capito che lei...era LA lei!

Se oggi non stiamo insieme gli errori permettetemi di dire sono di entrambi, anche se sicuramente ho iniziato io a sbagliare.

Aggiungo che lei oggi è ancora innamorata di me e farebbe qualsiasi cosa per stare con me. Ne sono sicuro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Su questo vi sbagliate.
> 
> Non ho cercato sesso da questa donna, io ho rimandato perchè accadesse. E' l'unica che tratterei da moglie, da compagna...da tutto. *Con lei potrei essere migliore.* lo so.



madonna 
ste cose non si possono leggere
ma a quarant'anni ancora con questi discorsi da soap opera?

hai proprio bisogno di qualcun altro per essere migliore, o anche solo per essere in qualche modo risolutivo? 
sono comprensibili i problemi materiali e oggettivi che impediscono di rompere un matrimonio da un giorno all'altro (con un bimbo piccolo, poi), ma cominciare a investire su un futuro possibile e non su un generico desiderio di tornare ad essere sereno mi sembra il minimo sindacale per un essere senziente.


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Le cose nella vita accadono, posso solo dire che quando sono andato da lei io dovevo andarci, stavo male come sto ora perchè avevo capito che lei...era LA lei!
> 
> Se oggi non stiamo insieme gli errori permettetemi di dire sono di entrambi, anche se sicuramente ho iniziato io a sbagliare.
> 
> Aggiungo che lei oggi è ancora innamorata di me e farebbe qualsiasi cosa per stare con me. Ne sono sicuro.



Si, le cose accadono.

C'è solo un modo a questo mondo per essere sinceri, onesti, leali, etc. Ovvero non avere relazioni, perchè è impossibile che in un rapporto prima o poi non si scenda a compromessi.

Il tuo problema è quello di voler tenere due piedi in una scarpa (o un piede in due scarpe?), nel tuo caso la scelta, quella che sarà, può essere solo forzata.


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Si, le cose accadono.
> 
> C'è solo un modo a questo mondo per essere sinceri, onesti, leali, etc. Ovvero non avere relazioni, perchè è impossibile che in un rapporto prima o poi non si scenda a compromessi.
> 
> Il tuo problema è quello di voler tenere due piedi in una scarpa (o un piede in due scarpe?), nel tuo caso la scelta, quella che sarà, può essere solo forzata.


QUOTO (come dite voi)


----------



## Daniele (15 Aprile 2013)

Coem sarà? Se tua moglie vuole farti la guerra te la farà e ti spezzerà le ossa, che tua moglie ha tutte le carte in regola per regalarti una vita di merda da qui alla fine dei tuoi giorni ed ogni giorno che insisti nella scelta di non scelgiere finirai in potenza sempre peggio. Ma se sei capace, se riesci a parlare con tua moglie e se riesci in futuro ad essere un padre migliore dell'assente attuale, penso che avrai solo i rimpianti per il non esserci stato quando tuo figlio ha detto la prima parola, o altro.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Le cose nella vita accadono, posso solo dire che quando sono andato da lei io dovevo andarci, stavo male come sto ora perchè avevo capito che lei...era LA lei!
> 
> Se oggi non stiamo insieme gli errori permettetemi di dire sono di entrambi, anche se sicuramente ho iniziato io a sbagliare.
> 
> *Aggiungo che lei oggi è ancora innamorata di me e farebbe qualsiasi cosa per stare con me. Ne sono sicuro*.


Ne siamo conivinti anche noi


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2013)

ancora qua? è 20 pagine che dite sempre le stesse cose alla stessa persona.


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ancora qua? è 20 pagine che dite sempre le stesse cose alla stessa persona.


...e un motivo ci sarà:

   - o non siete convincenti (qui tutti eroi)

   - o che non avete ancora colto

senza offesa per nessuno.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> ...e un motivo ci sarà:
> 
> - o non siete convincenti (qui tutti eroi)
> 
> ...


O magari nessuno di noi ha vissuto una storia come la tua. Perchè prima o poi una decisione in una direzione l'ha presa. E chi non l'ha presa ha preso coscienza del perchè non la prende.


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> ...e un motivo ci sarà:
> 
> - o non siete convincenti (qui tutti eroi)
> 
> ...


io avrei colto, forse, ma passo oltre


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Io ora oltre ai problemi di prima sento che non potrei perdonarle di essere andata con un altro e aver fatto tutto quello che volevamo fare insieme (vivere insieme) con lui.
> (...)
> 
> Amo lei con tutto me stesso, sto male e bene non capisco se sono innamorato solo di un ricordo o di un fantasma.


temo che tu sia troppo innamorato di te stesso e del tuo egoismo per amare qualcun altro 

hai rovinato una persona con false promesse, la hai indotta a lasciare tutto quello che aveva chiedendole di lasciare il marito per te e lasciandola poi in braghe di tela. la hai tenuta come seconda scelta per anni e quando lei si è trovata un altro per scappare da una merdina di uomo hai avuto il coraggio di farla sentire in colpa e di provare gelosia e magari di affibbiarle delle colpe e anzi avrai avuto il coraggio di fare l'incazzato con lei e la vittima.

ouch...

non puoi cadere più in basso di così temo.


----------



## Gian (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Gradirei che nessuno esagerasse con insulti o accanimenti,
> i miei sensi di colpa la fanno già da padrone.
> cut
> Grazie per l'aiuto.



ciao Salvo...


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2013)

Gian ha detto:


> ciao Salvo...


Comincia a trovare un posto per quel dito.


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2013)

che mi fate un riassunto?:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Gentile sienne,
> 
> a prescindere da quello che hai scritto : grazie.
> 
> ...


Ciao,

la tua situazione è abbastanza ingarbugliata ... tra sensi di doveri, di tenere un certo ruolo difronte alla 
famiglia e a tua madre. 

Parlo ipoteticamente, per capire meglio:
Perché tua madre dovrebbe soffrire, se ti separi da tua moglie? Non è logico. Lei come madre,
dovrebbe volere il tuo bene, dovrebbe volere che ti realizzi su vari fronti. Lei, da madre, non si 
rende conte, che stai male? Come fa, a non vedere ... 

La famiglia ... che ruolo e importanza ha in una vita, se è articolata in un modo, che ti fa vivere
in un modo, che ti fa soffrire? È questo lo scopo di una famiglia? Cosa conta ... l'apparenza?
Una famiglia, non dovrebbe avere comprensione? Aiutarsi a vicenda e sostenersi ... ecc. 

Il senso di dovere ci vuole. Ma mettendolo al disopra di tutto ... affoghi, così facendo il
respiro per la tua anima. A questo punto, ti puoi pure annullare ... e funzionare come un robot. 
Cioè ... la vita non funziona, se non c'è anche uno spazio proprio per la serenità, felicità.

Guarda ... e cerca di riflettere, se vuoi veramente essere dipendente da tante cose ... 
Cose ... che alla fine, cosa ti danno? 

Io leggo un uomo solo ... anche se hai una grande famiglia. 

Se vuoi cercare un po' di aria per te ... dovresti interrogarti su tanti aspetti!
Se ne vale la pena, reggere un ruolo ... mi sembra, che molto a torno a te, 
è concentrato a tenere un'immagine in piedi ... e non importa il prezzo per il singolo. 

Sienne


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> che mi fate un riassunto?:mrgreen:


anche tu?

storia inventata di corna, amore e sesso sfrenato. Adesso sai tutto. 


Ah, dimenticavo, è siciliano, il terun.


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> anche tu?
> 
> storia inventata di corna, amore e sesso sfrenato. Adesso sai tutto.
> 
> ...


non mi andava di leggere tutto:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non mi andava di leggere tutto:mrgreen:


ti ho accontentato, però tu potevi leggere a pagine alterne, le dispare, magari.


dimenticavo ancora una cosa: il sesso fatto non è protetto.


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Ciao Farfalla e grazie per la risposta.
> 
> Ti faccio notare che di proposito quella frase non l'ho scritta 2 ma bensì 3 volte, a confermare che anche se le azioni asseriscono tutt'altro quello che provo è quello! Del resto anche "lei" dicendo di amarmi e che sarò per sempre la sua anima gemella...oggi vive, viaggia,* e dorme con un altro*! Malati entrambi? ...probabilmente. Aggiungo che stare "soli" penso sia oggettivamente difficile per tutti...ma c'è chi è più forte di altri per carità...o come scrivete qui ha "più palle!".
> 
> ...


perchè è proprio questo il problema,
perchè lei è tua, è un oggetto di tua proprietà 
e questo rispecchia esattamente il rispetto che hai per lei,

 oltre che "farle intendere che tu volevi che lei lasciasse il marito" solo per poi poter negare di averlo detto, poichè lo hai fatto, rispecchia l'uomo incapace di prendersi la responsabilità delle proprie azioni, quale sei tu x)


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ti ho accontentato, però tu potevi leggere a pagine alterne, le dispare, magari.
> 
> 
> dimenticavo ancora una cosa: il* sesso fatto non è protetto*.


prendo appunti.. c'è altro che dovrei sapere?


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> prendo appunti.. c'è altro che dovrei sapere?


la roma ha già giocato?


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> la roma ha già giocato?


si :festa:


----------



## free (15 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> madonna
> ste cose non si possono leggere
> ma a quarant'anni ancora con questi discorsi da soap opera?
> 
> ...



non è che si ha bisogno di qualcun'altro per essere migliore, è che la persona di cui si è innamorati fa venire il desiderio di essere migliori, almeno per me è così
è anche vero che io sono una bieca materialista ed individualista, sarà per quello...:singleeye:


----------



## Daniele (15 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> prendo appunti.. c'è altro che dovrei sapere?


Che lui vorrebbe una bella alesata all'ano da Oscuro!


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Che lui vorrebbe una bella alesata all'ano da Oscuro!



olè


----------



## sybill (15 Aprile 2013)

non ti giudico e non prendo una posizione ti dico solo come la penso.. AGISCI SCEGLI PRENDI UNA DECISIONE..se stai in sto limbo fatto di ma forse però ma se non risolvi un cazzo..vuoi provare a raggiungere la serenità?non startene con le mani in mano ..o tua moglie o l'altra...non che fai soffrire tutti solamente perché non sei in grado di prendere una decisione....è troppo comodo stare li e non far nulla..tira fuori i coglioni e scegli...se dici che ami follemente quella donna vai e prenditela.. lei per te ha mollato suo marito...ti ama sentiti lusingato invece di farla soffrire..ma ti rendi conto che cosa ha fatto per te? e tua moglie......la madre di tuo figlio\figli non si merita un trattamento del genere!dici che soffri come un pazzo etc etc guarda che sei tu la causa dei tuoi mali e non contento di ciò fai stare male anche altre persone.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> non è che si ha bisogno di qualcun'altro per essere migliore, *è che la persona di cui si è innamorati fa venire il desiderio di essere migliori*, almeno per me è così
> è anche vero che io sono una bieca materialista ed individualista, sarà per quello...:singleeye:



allora vuol dire che prima sei peggiore?
il desiderio di migliorarsi/elevarsi dovrebbe essere una spinta che ha fondamento in se stessi


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2013)

sarà che non sono romantica ma a me questa frase ha lasciato sempre perplessa:_ a te che mi rendi migliore.._
ma che vuol dire?
che poi non so mica se l'amore migliora le persone, non credo;a volte peggiorano,altre  rimangono come sono .


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarà che non sono romantica ma a me questa frase ha lasciato sempre perplessa:_ a te che mi rendi migliore.._
> ma che vuol dire?
> che poi non so mica se l'amore migliora le persone, non credo;a volte peggiorano,altre  rimangono come sono .


alle volte completa migliorando la propria vita.....(ahhhhhhhhhhhhh che rrrrrrrrrrromantica che sono.....)


----------



## Spider (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Gentili tutti,
> 
> Premessa : leggo ogni tanto questo genere di forum per trovare storie analoghe alla mia ed avere...diciamo un po'di conforto...ma spesso non ne trovo. Decido quindi di prendere un forum a caso (questo è il prescelto) e mi accingo a farvi dare un'occhiatina alla "mia" triste storia (triste almeno per me). Gradirei che nessuno esagerasse con insulti o accanimenti, i miei sensi di colpa la fanno già da padrone.
> 
> ...


li mortacci tua!!!!!!
mostro degenere... 
ipocrita.
scrivi pure.
magari per sentirti dire, che in fondo fai bene.
faresti bene a non esistere.
perchè l'hai ingannata cosi?
ora lasci questa cazzo di moglie...
oppure scompari, vai affanculo!


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> la tua situazione è abbastanza ingarbugliata ... tra sensi di doveri, di tenere un certo ruolo difronte alla
> famiglia e a tua madre.
> ...


che dire...hai sicuramente colto molto più di altri.


----------



## lunaiena (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Gentili tutti,
> 
> Premessa : leggo ogni tanto questo genere di forum per trovare storie analoghe alla mia ed avere...diciamo un po'di conforto...ma spesso non ne trovo. Decido quindi di prendere un forum a caso (questo è il prescelto) e mi accingo a farvi dare un'occhiatina alla "mia" triste storia (triste almeno per me). Gradirei che nessuno esagerasse con insulti o accanimenti, i miei sensi di colpa la fanno già da padrone.
> 
> ...




Non ho letto il resto quindi varie ed eventuali...
Tu la ami e pensi sia la tua anima gemella ma non lasci tua moglie e in tutto questo però non accetti che lei si faccia altre storie fuori dal vostro rapporto ...
Ti direi lasciala  stare nella sua vta e anche se lei ti cerca falla finita ...


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> li mortacci tua!!!!!!
> mostro degenere...
> ipocrita.
> scrivi pure.
> ...


ripeto e spero sia l'ultima (e quindi non ti rispondo) che le cose possono essere dette e trasferite anche educatamente.


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> ripeto e spero sia l'ultima (e quindi non ti rispondo) che le *cose possono essere dette e trasferite anche educatamente.*


*
*
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:mica sortiscono lo stesso effetto.....


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarà che non sono romantica ma a me questa frase ha lasciato sempre perplessa:_ a te che mi rendi migliore.._
> ma che vuol dire?
> che poi non so mica se l'amore migliora le persone, non credo;a volte peggiorano,altre  rimangono come sono .


 Io ci credo. Ma se questo è migliorato da questo "amore" che sarebbe se non fosse migliorato? :mexican:


----------



## lunaiena (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Ciao Farfalla e grazie per la risposta.
> 
> Ti faccio notare che di proposito quella frase non l'ho scritta 2 ma bensì 3 volte, a confermare che anche se le azioni asseriscono tutt'altro quello che provo è quello! Del resto anche "lei" dicendo di amarmi e che sarò per sempre la sua anima gemella...oggi vive, viaggia, e dorme con un altro! Malati entrambi? ...probabilmente. Aggiungo che stare "soli" penso sia oggettivamente difficile per tutti...ma c'è chi è più forte di altri per carità...o come scrivete qui ha "più palle!".
> 
> ...



Salvo anche tu viaggi mangi e dormi con un'altra e dici di amare e la tua anima gemella e altre cstronerie varie 
Vivitela cosi per come è se non puoi per vari motivi tuoi vivertela diversamente 
MA insomma ma siamo pazzi!


Ma che deve fare stà donna ascpettare i tuoi comodi sennò non va bene?
e che cazzo!


----------



## lunaiena (15 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> francamente....
> molto francamente...
> cosa pretendevi?
> 
> ...



quoto


----------



## lunaiena (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> grazie per l'intervento...
> 
> aggiungo solo per te e per gli altri che io vi giuro che in 3 anni non ho organizzato nessun viaggio con mia moglie, non un abbraccio, non una parola che riguardasse nostro figlio...e quindi...io non perdono a lei proprio questo...che se pur è vero che io non sono stato con lei ho però portato un rispetto e una dedizione totale alla nostra storia che reputo la più importante della mia vita.
> 
> PS per tutti : *Io ho tradito molte volte mia moglie e con molte donne e non sempre cercate da me..ma stavolta è stato diverso...è stato con il cuore*.




Bene mi spiace per te ma questo è il tuo turno di sofferenza
Chi di spada ferisce 
di spada perisce ...


----------



## lunaiena (15 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. L'amante non è mai stato la persona più importante della mia vita.
> Altrimenti non sarei più sposata a questo punto




quoto


----------



## Spider (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> ripeto e spero sia l'ultima (e quindi non ti rispondo) che le cose possono essere dette e trasferite anche educatamente.


necessitano, necessitano...
magari, fossi stato trattato cosi , ai tempi...
ma la mia è un 'altra storia.

è vero avrei potuto risponde educatamente.

ma secondo me a te serve una scossa.
qualcuno che ti faccia vedere quello che realmente sei...
un uomo senza palle.
non si gioca con la vita dell'altro.

tu sei stato incapace di decidere...
ora non rammaricartene.
se veramente l'ami o l'amavi, aiutala ad uscire 
da una cazzo di situazione in cui l'hai buttata.
visto che non sai decidere per te, decidi almeno per lei.


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2013)

mha.


----------



## lunaiena (15 Aprile 2013)

Gian ha detto:


> ciao Salvo...



Oddio ma si quel Gian?


----------



## free (15 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> allora vuol dire che prima sei peggiore?
> il desiderio di migliorarsi/elevarsi dovrebbe essere una spinta che ha fondamento in se stessi


bè, dipende da dove parti
come ho scritto, io parto maluccio, non sono mica tanto "brava", ergo tendo a smussare il mio carattere
anche nei riguardi della mia famiglia e di tutte le persone a cui voglio bene
con estranei, non ne sente il desiderio


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Oddio ma si quel Gian?


lo avevo pensato anche io ma sybil lo esclude....


----------



## lothar57 (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Per carità la mia parte razionale la capisce pure...
> 
> Sul tradimento...penso allora tu possa concordare con me che quando si è dentro nella mente c'è solo l'amante, i sensi di colpa per mia moglie sono al momento offuscati dalla sofferenza per l'altra donna.



buonasera --per me sei un nuovo utente,mancavo da qualche gg.......

 sbagli amico le amanti sono poca roba....io ci penso quando sono con loro,e stop.prima viene la moglie....pensa che ho appena (quasi) ''catturato''una ''preda''che credevo fuori dalla mia portata....be'l'ho pensata il tempo di un messaggioe basta.un'altro sarebbe incantato di fronte alla foto.......


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> buonasera --per me sei un nuovo utente,mancavo da qualche gg.......
> 
> sbagli amico le amanti sono poca roba....io ci penso quando sono con loro,e stop.prima viene la moglie....pensa che ho appena (quasi) ''catturato''una ''preda''che credevo fuori dalla mia portata....be'l'ho pensata il tempo di un messaggioe basta.un'altro sarebbe incantato di fronte alla foto.......


Sei sempre il migliore Micione. Ogni volta che leggo qualche tua impresa mi ribalto.


----------



## lothar57 (15 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei sempre il migliore Micione. Ogni volta che leggo qualche tua impresa mi ribalto.



mi ha aiutato essere scaramantico.ad amica avevo scritto..''2 di picche certo''...

sai Joey(senza offesa il fatto che tu pensi racconti balle,mi frega zero......)questa cosa mi ha cambiato la giornata,,non ti nascondo che lunedi'nerissimo.


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2013)

nella vita c'è sempre da imparare


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2013)

Gian ha detto:


> ciao Salvo...


dopo il saluto di Gian  il nostro, per dire, amico è scomparso.


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> dopo il saluto di Gian  il nostro, per dire, amico è scomparso.


...sono riapparso... continuiamo il massacro.


----------



## Spider (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> ...sono riapparso... continuiamo il massacro.


ah, ma allora  sei pure masochista?


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Ovviamente io non posso che essere dalla parte di questa donna.
> Come fai a odiarla?
> Lei ha distrutto il suo matrimonio per te mentre tu continui a stare con un piede in due scarpe.
> Dovresti odiare te stesso. Prendere tu psicofarmaci e bere alcool.
> ...


...e chi ti dice che non mi odio.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> ...sono riapparso... continuiamo il massacro.



Rispondo anche io.
Direi che te ne hanno dette abbastanza, quindi non ripeto; anche se avrai capito che il sentimento generale è un pò quello...

Mi ha colpito che, a parte tutti i casini, la cosa che ora ti tiene lontano da lei, che ti ha tenuto lontano da lei, è il fatto che ha cercato, giustamente, di rifarsi una vita. 
Pensavi che ti aspettasse sola per sempre?
Tu comunque a casa con la moglie, per quanto non amata, ma in compagnia, e lei sola.

Io sono separata e vivo sola; qualche volta con mia figlia, qualche volta proprio sola sola. E non si sta male, non rimpiango neppure per un secondo la decisione di separarmi. Ma qualche volta, il peso della casa vuota, si sente.
Soprattutto quando sai come può essere, o come vorresti che fosse. Quando, immagino nel caso della tua amante, sai che l'uomo che ami è in compagnia della moglie, discute le piccole cose, va insieme a lei a fare la spesa, allevano il figlio.
Insomma... davvero, davvero, amandola così come dici, questo era il meglio che desideravi per lei?
Quando vedevi, giorno per giorno, cosa le procurava di alcolismo, e dipendenza da psicofarmaci?

Posso accettare che tu non potessi o non possa separarti da tua moglie. Non so che problemi ci siano, ma posso capirlo.
Ma proprio per questo, il tuo amore per lei, che forma ha assunto? La forma di uan gabbia in cui lei avrebbe dovuto rimanere per sempre, anche vedendo quanto le faceva male?

Lasciala andare via, e ringrazia il cielo, anche se col cuore che fa male, che lei abbia trovato qualcuno che le può dare quello che tu non le hai dato.

Fa male e farà male. E' il prezzo da pagare per le tue scelte.
Devi pagarlo, tacere, e aspettare. Lasciala libera e non la cercare, non le gettare ami, lascia che si crei di nuovo una vita.

E un pò alla volta farà meno male.

E magari, intanto, non trascurare tuo figlio.... crescono e non si torna indietro...


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Gentili tutti,
> 
> Premessa : leggo ogni tanto questo genere di forum per trovare storie analoghe alla mia ed avere...diciamo un po'di conforto...ma spesso non ne trovo. Decido quindi di prendere un forum a caso (questo è il prescelto) e mi accingo a farvi dare un'occhiatina alla "mia" triste storia (triste almeno per me). Gradirei che nessuno esagerasse con insulti o accanimenti, i miei sensi di colpa la fanno già da padrone.
> 
> ...


tua moglie è felice o meglio serena con te??? perchè se non è cosi non vedo proprio il motivo per il quale rimani legato a lei... scrivo d'istinto senza aver letto il seguito


----------



## sienne (15 Aprile 2013)

Ciao Salvo,

probabilmente, te ne sei accorto tu stesso, che se vuoi stare meglio, 
dovresti cercare di cambiare qualcosa ... 

dove e come ti vedi o vorresti essere tra 5 anni? 

sienne


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Rispondo anche io.
> Direi che te ne hanno dette abbastanza, quindi non ripeto; anche se avrai capito che il sentimento generale è un pò quello...
> 
> Mi ha colpito che, a parte tutti i casini, la cosa che ora ti tiene lontano da lei, che ti ha tenuto lontano da lei, è il fatto che ha cercato, giustamente, di rifarsi una vita.
> ...


Risposta Assolutamente...perfetta! Grazie, di cuore.


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Salvo,
> 
> probabilmente, te ne sei accorto tu stesso, che se vuoi stare meglio,
> dovresti cercare di cambiare qualcosa ...
> ...


Mi vedo con un'altra donna che non è ne mia moglie ne lei. Una donna in cui comunque ho cercato lei. Mi fa male pensare che non sarà lei, perchè dopo tutto il casino che è successo so benissimo che non potrà essere lei...e fa male.


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Mi vedo con un'altra donna che non è ne mia moglie ne lei. Una donna in cui comunque ho cercato lei. Mi fa male pensare che non sarà lei, perchè dopo tutto il casino che è successo so benissimo che non potrà essere lei...e fa male.


quindi in un futuro (prossimo o meno) intendi lasciare tua moglie?


----------



## Tubarao (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Mi vedo con un'altra donna che non è ne mia moglie ne lei. Una donna in cui comunque ho cercato lei. Mi fa male pensare che non sarà lei, perchè dopo tutto il casino che è successo so benissimo che non potrà essere lei...e fa male.



Hai l'abilità di mettere il culo nelle pedate (cit) veramente non indifferente :up:


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> quindi in un futuro (prossimo o meno) intendi lasciare tua moglie?


si, perchè oggi so cosa vuol dire amare e io non la amo.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Mi vedo con un'altra donna che non è ne mia moglie ne lei. Una donna in cui comunque ho cercato lei. Mi fa male pensare che non sarà lei, perchè dopo tutto il casino che è successo so benissimo che non potrà essere lei...e fa male.





Dai, è uno scherzo?


----------



## Spider (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Mi vedo con un'altra donna che non è ne mia moglie ne lei. Una donna in cui comunque ho cercato lei. Mi fa male pensare che non sarà lei, perchè dopo tutto il casino che è successo so benissimo che non potrà essere lei...e fa male.


vedo che ti dai da fare.
bravo, bravo... 
l'inculator.
hai cercato lei, cercavi te, hai trovato un'?altra.
quanto sei inculator...
sempre a incular stai.

  p. s.... mortacci tua. di cuore
e dei cretini che ti seguono.


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dai, è uno scherzo?


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dai, è uno scherzo?



non credo si stia "vedendo" nel senso che si frequenta.
Si vede nel futuro, tra 5 anni, etc etc etc.


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> si, perchè oggi so cosa vuol dire amare e io non la amo.


e, perdona la domanda, perchè non la lasci a prescindere anche se ancora la fantomatica altra donna non c'è? 

messa cosi sembra che tu aspetti di "accasarti" di nuovo prima di lasciare tua moglie. invece, io credo, che visto che sei parecchio, ma parecchio, confuso un periodo da solo ti faccia bene


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> non credo si stia "vedendo" nel senso che si frequenta.
> Si vede nel futuro, tra 5 anni, etc etc etc.


Ah ok


----------



## Spider (15 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> non credo si stia "vedendo" nel senso che si frequenta.
> Si vede nel futuro, tra 5 anni, etc etc etc.


*2001 scopea nello spazio?*


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> vedo che ti dai da fare.
> bravo, bravo...
> l'inculator.
> hai cercato lei, cercavi te, hai trovato un'?altra.
> ...


prima di rispondere leggi con un po' di attenzione e cerca di capire almeno quello che scrivo...poi insulta.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> si, perchè oggi so cosa vuol dire amare e io non la amo.


E perchè non lasciarla ora e iniziare una storia con la donna che dici di amare?


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> vedo che ti dai da fare.
> bravo, bravo...
> l'inculator.
> hai cercato lei, cercavi te, hai trovato un'?altra.
> ...


io veramente ho capito che lui si è proiettato nel futuro e non che sia una condizione attuale


----------



## Fantastica (15 Aprile 2013)

Sei un traditore seriale, Salvo, e non sei mai stato innamorato di nessuna, perché avevi forse un'età psichica di 10 anni protratta per 37, finché non hai fatto l'amore con LEI. 
Sei arido di cuore, non credo un solo istante che la ami, un solo istante...perché secondo me il solo motivo per cui non corri da LEI è che sei assolutamente incapace di concepire che abbia scopato e scopi con un altro in questo momento. Si tratta chiaramente solo di "orgoglio primitivo del maschio predatore", una roba da Medioevo. Se anche tu decidessi per LEI, tu le faresti scontare questo suo nuovo legame fino alla fine dei suoi giorni e chissà perché ti vedo tradirla, questa Donna che "ti rende migliore". 
Devi essere bello, o perlomeno affascinante, e per questo non ti sono mai mancate le occasioni che puntualmente hai colto perché il narcisismo maschio primitivo si esprime in te al massimo grado. Sembri uscito dall'Ottocento e ti scoccia vivere nel XXI secolo, perché le donne fanno quello che vogliono. Ne hai incontrata una che è forse la più bella del reame, semplicemente e che si è innamorata di te; ma il maschio predatore primitivo vuole essere l'unico Dio-Uccello.
Ti è andata comunque male, perché non sei l'unico Dio-Uccello dalle parti di Messina. Sono tutti politeisti, ormai. Non c'è più religione...


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E perchè non lasciarla ora e iniziare una storia con la donna che dici di amare?


Perchè lei ha calpestato il nostro amore, il rispetto che le ho portato non andando a letto con mia moglie, non facendo viaggi con lei, stando le notti fuori di casa, non dandole ne carezze ne baci ne parole ne conforto. Lei dopo 2 gg è andata a letto con un altro, lei l'ha fatto entrare e stare in casa sua quella che sognavamo nostra. Gli ha fatto leggere i miei messaggi, si sono presi gioco di me. Io non perdonerò.

..e ora insultatemi.


----------



## sienne (15 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io veramente ho capito che lui si è proiettato nel futuro e non che sia una condizione attuale


ciao,

infatti, mi ha risposto ... gli ho chiesto, dove / come vorrebbe essere / stare tra 5 anni. 

sienne


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sei un traditore seriale, Salvo, e non sei mai stato innamorato di nessuna, perché avevi forse un'età psichica di 10 anni protratta per 37, finché non hai fatto l'amore con LEI.
> Sei arido di cuore, non credo un solo istante che la ami, un solo istante...perché secondo me il solo motivo per cui non corri da LEI è che sei assolutamente incapace di concepire che abbia scopato e scopi con un altro in questo momento. Si tratta chiaramente solo di "orgoglio primitivo del maschio predatore", una roba da Medioevo. Se anche tu decidessi per LEI, tu le faresti scontare questo suo nuovo legame fino alla fine dei suoi giorni e chissà perché ti vedo tradirla, questa Donna che "ti rende migliore".
> Devi essere bello, o perlomeno affascinante, e per questo non ti sono mai mancate le occasioni che puntualmente hai colto perché il narcisismo maschio primitivo si esprime in te al massimo grado. Sembri uscito dall'Ottocento e ti scoccia vivere nel XXI secolo, perché le donne fanno quello che vogliono. Ne hai incontrata una che è forse la più bella del reame, semplicemente e che si è innamorata di te; ma il maschio predatore primitivo vuole essere l'unico Dio-Uccello.
> Ti è andata comunque male, perché non sei l'unico Dio-Uccello dalle parti di Messina. Sono tutti politeisti, ormai. Non c'è più religione...


In parte hai ragione. Brava e grazie per la tua analisi.


----------



## oceansize (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Perchè lei ha calpestato il nostro amore, il rispetto che le ho portato non andando a letto con mia moglie, non facendo viaggi con lei, stando le notti fuori di casa, non dandole ne carezze ne baci ne parole ne conforto. Lei dopo 2 gg è andata a letto con un altro, lei l'ha fatto entrare e stare in casa sua quella che sognavamo nostra. Gli ha fatto leggere i miei messaggi, si sono presi gioco di me. Io non perdonerò.
> 
> ..e ora insultatemi.


scusami non ho letto tutto il 3D: per quanto tempo vi siete frequentati con l'amante e quanto tempo è passato da quando lei ha lasciato il marito?


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sei un traditore seriale, Salvo, *e non sei mai stato innamorato di nessuna*, perché avevi forse un'età psichica di 10 anni protratta per 37, *finché *non hai fatto l'amore con *LEI*.
> Sei arido di cuore, non credo un solo istante che la ami, un solo istante...*perché secondo me il solo motivo per cui non corri da LEI è che sei assolutamente incapace di concepire che abbia scopato e scopi con un altro in questo momento*. Si tratta chiaramente solo di "orgoglio primitivo del maschio predatore", una roba da Medioevo. *Se anche tu decidessi per LEI, tu le faresti scontare questo suo nuovo legame fino alla fine dei suoi giorni* e chissà perché ti vedo tradirla, questa Donna che "ti rende migliore".
> Devi essere bello, o perlomeno affascinante, e per questo non ti sono mai mancate le occasioni che puntualmente hai colto perché il narcisismo maschio primitivo si esprime in te al massimo grado. *Sembri uscito dall'Ottocento e ti scoccia vivere nel XXI secolo, perché le donne fanno quello che vogliono. Ne hai incontrata una che è forse la più bella del reame, semplicemente e che si è innamorata di te; ma il maschio predatore primitivo vuole essere l'unico Dio-Uccello.*
> Ti è andata comunque male, perché non sei l'unico Dio-Uccello dalle parti di Messina. Sono tutti politeisti, ormai. Non c'è più religione...


Veramente lodevole...segno le cose in cui mi ritrovo almeno in parte come detto.


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> scusami non ho letto tutto il 3D: per quanto tempo vi siete frequentati con l'amante e quanto tempo è passato da quando lei ha lasciato il marito?


2 anni +1 e lei ha lasciato il marito dopo 2 mesi che ci eravamo innamorati (10 anni di matrimonio).


----------



## oceansize (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> 2 anni +1 e lei ha lasciato il marito dopo 2 mesi che ci eravamo innamorati (10 anni di matrimonio).


quindi dopo che lei ha lasciato subito il marito:unhappy: ha aspettato 2 anni che tu mantenessi la promessa di lasciare tua moglie?


----------



## Spider (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> 2 anni +1 e lei ha lasciato il marito dopo 2 mesi che ci eravamo innamorati (10 anni di matrimonio).


magari la mignotta e lei, 
che dopo, 10 anni di matrimonio ha lasciato il maritozzo.
c'è una scadenza per innamorarsi?
lei ci credeva, tu no.
sarebbe meglio che dicessi ... dopo che lei si è innamorata.
non so perchè ma ti leggo, cinico.
 ( e stronzo).


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> quindi dopo che lei ha lasciato subito il marito:unhappy: ha aspettato 2 anni che tu mantenessi la promessa di lasciare tua moglie?


si. mi dispiace da morire.


----------



## Spider (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> si. mi dispiace da morire.


povero lui.
come è dispiaciuto.
hai fatto fioretto?????


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> si. mi dispiace da morire.


se ti dispiacesse davvero correresti da lei a riprendertela.
cosa ti aspettavi da una donna che ha lasciato tutto per te? che continuasse a stare male aspettando il miracolo di averti?


----------



## oceansize (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> si. mi dispiace da morire.


già, evidentemente lei credeva davvero di coronare il suo sogno d'amore, per te forse all'inizio era solo, come dire, un capriccio, una delle tante, poi ti sei innamorato ma non hai avuto le palle di stravolgere la tua vita e quella di tua moglie dopo così pochi anni di matrimonio.
Con le altre amanti era più facile eh?
Comprendo che lei si sia stufata, magari ora ha veramente trovato l'amore.
E tu ti attacchi, succede.


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> magari la mignotta e lei,
> che dopo, 10 anni di matrimonio ha lasciato il maritozzo.
> c'è una scadenza per innamorarsi?
> lei ci credeva, tu no.
> ...


ascolta testina di cazzo, finchè insulti me io sono civile e cerco di farti capire che sei un deficiente...ma non ti permettere di dare della "mignotta" a lei... mignotte saranno tua madre e tua sorella. Coglione.


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> già, evidentemente lei credeva davvero di coronare il suo sogno d'amore, per te forse all'inizio era solo, come dire, un capriccio, una delle tante, poi ti sei innamorato ma non hai avuto le palle di stravolgere la tua vita e quella di tua moglie dopo così pochi anni di matrimonio.
> Con le altre amanti era più facile eh?
> Comprendo che lei si sia stufata, magari ora ha veramente trovato l'amore.


no, non l'ha trovato. Ha continuato a cercarmi. Un po' comincio a sperare che possa essere felice.


----------



## oceansize (15 Aprile 2013)

quindi tu l'ami ancora, lei pure, ma tu ora non sei più disposto a stare con lei perché lei è stata con un altro?


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> si. mi dispiace da morire.


Eehhh immagino il dispiacere


----------



## Spider (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> ascolta testina di cazzo, finchè insulti me io sono civile e cerco di farti capire che sei un deficiente...ma non ti permettere di dare della "mignotta" a lei... mignotte saranno tua madre e tua sorella. Coglione.


io sono nato da un'incesto e mia sorella faceva bocchini in autostrada.
mignotta c'è la fai passare, tu stronzo.
tu, che parli di lei qui dentro.
e ti permetti pure ti sondare la più grande 
cazzata che hai fatto nella tua miserabile vita.
vuoi consigli, prendili,
 vuoi rassicurazzioni prendile,
 se arrivano gli schiaffi, 
devi saperli prendere, stronzo.
sei immorale.
senza spina dorsale.
pensa solo se lei leggesse, quello che scrivi. 
stronzo.


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> quindi tu l'ami ancora, lei pure, ma tu ora non sei più disposto a stare con lei perché lei è stata con un altro?


no...i motivi principali sono quelli che non mi hanno permesso di stare con lei prima, ma comunque anche il fatto che lei se ne è andata e le modalità con cui lo ha fatto mi fanno oggi ancor più desistere dallo stare con lei.


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> no...i motivi principali sono quelli che non mi hanno permesso di stare con lei prima, ma comunque anche il fatto che lei se ne è andata e le modalità con cui lo ha fatto mi fanno oggi ancor più desistere dallo stare con lei.



scusa ma cosa avrebbe dovuto fare! ti ha aspettato per due anni


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> io sono nato da un'incesto e mia sorella faceva bocchini in autostrada.
> mignotta c'è la fai passare, tu stronzo.
> tu, che parli di lei qui dentro.
> e ti permetti pure ti sondare la più grande
> ...


ma vaffanculo rincoglionito


----------



## oceansize (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> no...i motivi principali sono quelli che non mi hanno permesso di stare con lei prima, ma comunque anche il fatto che lei se ne è andata e le modalità con cui lo ha fatto mi fanno oggi ancor più desistere dallo stare con lei.


capito, quindi già prima che lei lasciasse suo marito sapevi che per te sarebbe stato impossibile lasciare tua moglie?
Hai preso in giro la tua amante se così si può dire, ed hai negato a tua moglie la tua presenza materiale e affettiva per dimostrare all'amante che amavi solo lei.


----------



## Spider (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> ma vaffanculo rincoglionito


tanto muori.
prima o poi.
dipende come muori.
non credo tu felicemente.
stronzo.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2013)

Ciao Salvo...

La tua storia mi ha fatto venire in mente un proverbio...

Chi va all'osto perde il posto.

Sai tanti anni fa volevo sposare una donna.
Ma lei non era certo di questo avviso.

No problem no?
Ne ho sposata un'altra no?

E che problemi ci sono?

Lei per forza si è trovata un sostituto ciulatore, e un amatore delegato no?

Voglio dire è la vita fatta così.

Noi mariti lasciamo sempre le mogli!
Dopo che loro sono andate per prime da un avvocato no?


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> scusa ma cosa avrebbe dovuto fare! ti ha aspettato per due anni


Per come ho vissuto io questa storia, penso che abbia fatto bene ad andarsene per cercare di essere felice, ma ripeto che ci sono modi e modi e io penso che quelle modalità non le meritavo. Per il resto hai ragione.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> ma vaffanculo rincoglionito


Senti non parlare così qui dentro.
Che non siamo in Sicilia ok?
Che qua come ha detto ieri la Gabanelli, con le tasse ci tocca pagare anche i casini del Banco di Sicilia...

Qui non ci si insulta.
Che siam tutti cornuti d'onore
e tutte mignotte di buona volontà.
Pardio!


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> capito, quindi già prima che lei lasciasse suo marito sapevi che per te sarebbe stato impossibile lasciare tua moglie?
> Hai preso in giro la tua amante se così si può dire, ed hai negato a tua moglie la tua presenza materiale e affettiva per dimostrare all'amante che amavi solo lei.


No alla prima.

Si alla seconda.


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti non parlare così qui dentro.
> Che non siamo in Sicilia ok?
> Che qua come ha detto ieri la Gabanelli, con le tasse ci tocca pagare anche i casini del Banco di Sicilia...
> 
> ...


gradirei leggessi i messaggi precedenti per renderti conto che sono stato provocato più volte...si sopporta fino ad un certo punto.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciao Salvo...
> 
> La tua storia mi ha fatto venire in mente un proverbio...
> 
> ...


Ciao conte  :up:


----------



## Spider (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> gradirei leggessi i messaggi precedenti per renderti conto che sono stato provocato più volte...si sopporta fino ad un certo punto.


provocato???????
ma allora ... non hai capito.
ma questo è il minimo.
io ti strozzerei con le mie mani.
bastardo dentro... e non mi riferisco a me.


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> provocato???????
> ma allora ... non hai capito.
> ma questo è il minimo.
> io ti strozzerei con le mie mani.
> bastardo dentro... e non mi riferisco a me.


rileggiti l'ultimo messaggio che ti ho mandato...


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Per come ho vissuto io questa storia, penso che abbia fatto bene ad andarsene per cercare di essere felice, ma ripeto che ci sono modi e modi e io penso che quelle modalità non le meritavo. Per il resto hai ragione.


nemmeno lei meritava di essere illusa da te nel passare una vita insieme non trovi?
non sempre le cose vanno come ci aspettiamo che vadano, ma credo che tu non possa recriminare nulla a questa donna. 
è stata male, depressa, alcolizzata....è/era una donna fragile e hai continuato a farla cadere sempre più in basso.


----------



## Spider (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> rileggiti l'ultimo messaggio che ti ho mandato...


ah, ma con te non c'è gusto!!!!!
Stermy, stermy... dove stai?
santa madonna.. neanche i "coglioni" sono più quelli di una volta.


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ah, ma con te non c'è gusto!!!!!
> Stermy, stermy... dove stai?
> santa madonna.. neanche i "coglioni" sono più quelli di una volta.



se ci fosse stato stermy ora e chi lo fermava più:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> gradirei leggessi i messaggi precedenti per renderti conto che sono stato provocato più volte...si sopporta fino ad un certo punto.


Ma se sei qui da un giorno...
Insomma ci sono di riti iniziatici eh voglio dire...
Esoterici...
Le voci languenti...

E ricorda sei sei fagiano la volpe ti magna!


----------



## Spider (15 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> se ci fosse stato stermy ora e chi lo fermava più:mrgreen:


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:

bei tempi.....


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao conte  :up:


Ciao mia cara...


----------



## oceansize (15 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> nemmeno lei meritava di essere illusa da te nel passare una vita insieme non trovi?
> non sempre le cose vanno come ci aspettiamo che vadano, ma credo che tu non possa recriminare nulla a questa donna.
> è stata male, depressa, alcolizzata....è/era una donna fragile e hai continuato a farla cadere sempre più in basso.


quoto 
Per tutto il resto, è un forum pubblico, con gente che è stata dalla parte di tua moglie e della tua amante, si soffre da bestia, gli insulti possono scappare.

Ti consiglierei di guardare avanti e di fare l'uomo, tanto per cominciare


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
> 
> bei tempi.....


:yes:


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ah, ma con te non c'è gusto!!!!!
> Stermy, stermy... dove stai?
> santa madonna.. neanche i "coglioni" sono più quelli di una volta.


ora capisco , mi sono letto qualche tuo post precedente...

Sei un "cornuto"...ora è tutto chiaro... ma si insulta pure che ti fa bene alla tua frustrazione.

bye bye caro


----------



## oceansize (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> ora capisco , mi sono letto qualche tuo post precedente...
> 
> Sei un "cornuto"...ora è tutto chiaro... ma si insulta pure che ti fa bene alla tua frustrazione.
> 
> bye bye caro


bravo, dagli del cornuto se ti fa sentire meglio. (anche io sono una "cornuta", tanto piacere)
ripigliati, alla svelta, fallo per tuo figlio se non altro, spero che almeno la madre lo stia educando bene e con tanto amore.


----------



## Spider (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> ora capisco , mi sono letto qualche tuo post precedente...
> 
> Sei un "cornuto"...ora è tutto chiaro... ma si insulta pure che ti fa bene alla tua frustrazione.
> 
> bye bye caro


che deficente.
che sono un *cornuto* lo sanno tutti qui dentro.
pure mia moglie.
io faccio un vanto le mie corna.
 stronzo.
per offendermi cerca altri argomenti.
 ma sei scarso, poca roba.
sei inutile.
resta nella tua cacca. 
meglio.


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Per come ho vissuto io questa storia, penso che abbia fatto bene ad andarsene per cercare di essere felice, ma ripeto che ci sono modi e modi e io penso che quelle modalità non le meritavo. Per il resto hai ragione.


quindi andarsene silenziosamente senza causarti problemi e provare a rifarsi una vita lontano da una merdina sarebbe una modalità disapprovata?

immagino che ora tu, uomo ferito e tradito, non sappia reggere alla infernale pressione della tua amata che va a letto con un altro. io se fossi in te andrei a spaccare la faccia a quello che se la tromba


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> ora capisco , mi sono letto qualche tuo post precedente...
> 
> Sei un "cornuto"...ora è tutto chiaro... ma si insulta pure che ti fa bene alla tua frustrazione.
> 
> bye bye caro



sono una cornuta pure io e quindi?


----------



## Spider (15 Aprile 2013)

точтовыхотитеу;1120173 ha detto:
			
		

> quindi andarsene silenziosamente senza causarti problemi e provare a rifarsi una vita lontano da una merdina sarebbe una modalità disapprovata?
> 
> immagino che ora tu, uomo ferito e tradito, non sappia reggere alla infernale pressione della tua amata che va a letto con un altro. io se fossi in te andrei a spaccare la faccia a quello che se la tromba


pure!!!!!
ma no che questo fa solo guai.

ma poi che diritto avrebbe?


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> che deficente.
> che sono un *cornuto* lo sanno tutti qui dentro.
> pure mia moglie.
> io faccio un vanto le mie corna.
> ...


Andavi cosi bene questi ultimi giorni. Poi è bastato un Salvatore qualsiasi a farti tornare indietro. Sara forse perchè 'sto Salvatore alla fine non salva nessuno?


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Perchè lei ha calpestato il nostro amore, il rispetto che le ho portato non andando a letto con mia moglie, non facendo viaggi con lei, stando le notti fuori di casa, non dandole ne carezze ne baci ne parole ne conforto. Lei dopo 2 gg è andata a letto con un altro, lei l'ha fatto entrare e stare in casa sua quella che sognavamo nostra. Gli ha fatto leggere i miei messaggi, si sono presi gioco di me. Io non perdonerò.
> 
> ..e ora insultatemi.


io mi vergogno di essere uomo come te

volevo dedicarti una storia ma non te la meriti, per te solo uova e pomodori marci


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> pure!!!!!
> ma no che questo fa solo guai.
> 
> ma poi che diritto avrebbe?


okkio che hai scritto una cosa sensata...


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sono una cornuta pure io e quindi?


ahahah...ma questo non è un forum...è il paese delle meraviglie...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> che deficente.
> che sono un *cornuto* lo sanno tutti qui dentro.
> pure mia moglie.
> io faccio un vanto le mie corna.
> ...


Io son cornuto, dal sacro fronte, 
una troia impura si prese giuoco di me. 
Da quel momento sulla mia fronte, 
legno più sacro sceso non è. 
Io son cornuto, questa è la storia, 
che fa stridenti questi miei dì. 
E' il grido pianto della baldoria: 
io son cornuto e morrò così. 
Io son cornuto, mia donna è Danno;
 nella sua figa è il suo voler. 
In lei la morte del viver mio,
 e lei la santa si scopò un ver. 
Io son cornuto,
 sono fratello del maigoduto,
 mio Scopator; 
e darla via per lei fu santo e bello 
a lui che mi incornò  di profan  amor.


----------



## Spider (15 Aprile 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Andavi cosi bene questi ultimi giorni. Poi è bastato un Salvatore qualsiasi a farti tornare indietro. Sara forse perchè 'sto Salvatore alla fine non salva nessuno?


perchè c'è una percorso da seguire, 
mio salvatore?
ero sulla retta via?
mi sono perso di nuovo.
vivo sulla lama di un rasoio affilato.
perdonami se ti ho deluso.

il salvatore salvasse se stesso, sarebbe meglio.


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> ahahah...ma questo non è un forum...è il paese delle meraviglie...


A dire il vero ci stai dentro pure tu fratello. Più o meno sei cornuto.  Senza offesa.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> ahahah...ma questo non è un forum...è il paese delle meraviglie...


Già  e tu sei Alice  ocio che la regina ti impicca :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> ahahah...ma questo non è un forum...è il paese delle meraviglie...


Certo, ma erri, non hai letto la scritta
Portale dell'infedeltà
lasciate ogni speranza o voi che postate

qui si va tra la tradita gente
qui si va nell'etterno dolor
qui si ciula la maestra piangente...

qui si perde il lume dell'intelletto
qui non si capisce più niente

mogli che tradiscono
mariti che s'incazzano
mogli che s'abbandonano

Bada a te anima prava
che non 'incontri con 
Lothar dimonio con 
cazzo di bragia


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> ahahah...ma questo non è un forum...è il paese delle meraviglie...


già e mancavi solo tu :mrgreen:


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> perchè c'è una percorso da seguire,
> mio salvatore?
> ero sulla retta via?
> mi sono perso di nuovo.
> ...


Ma non ti preoccupare, qui lo sanno tutti che sei un bravo ragazzo. Oltre che cornuto, naturalmente.


----------



## Spider (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> ahahah...ma questo non è un forum...è il paese delle meraviglie...



scopri un mondo.
il tuo.
o pensavi di starne fuori?


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> ahahah...ma questo non è un forum...è il paese delle meraviglie...


Ma poi guarda tecnicamente sei un cornuto pure te... Cornutazzato dall'amante :mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (15 Aprile 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma non ti preoccupare, qui lo sanno tutti che sei un bravo ragazzo. Oltre che cornuto, naturalmente.


bravissimo.
perbene.
educato.
morigerato.
faccio sempre la comunione,
lo metto in culo... solo il sabato sera.


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

JON ha detto:


> A dire il vero ci stai dentro pure tu fratello. Più o meno sei cornuto.  Senza offesa.


...e concordo.


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma poi guarda tecnicamente sei un cornuto pure te... Cornutazzato dall'amante :mrgreen:


Ora non esageriamo, l'avevo già detto. Basta cosi.


----------



## Spider (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> ...e concordo.


aggiungerei pure,
 stronzo e 
testa di cazzo...
 tanto per non fraci mancare niente!!!!!


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> bravissimo.
> perbene.
> educato.
> morigerato.
> ...


... e serio. Quando fai sesso non ridi vero?


----------



## Spider (15 Aprile 2013)

JON ha detto:


> ... e serio. Quando fai sesso non ridi vero?


mai, 
al più mugulo....
muuuuuuuuuu...muuuuuuuuuuu.
tipo toro.
sai, voglio crederci!!!!!!!!
oh, ti giuro funziona.
mi ripeto.. tu vacca...io toro....
è funziona, funziona davvero!!!!:up:


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2013)

Salvo, non te la prendere. Questi ancora non hanno capito che sai benissimo di trovarti nei guai fino al collo e chiaramente pensano di dovertelo far notare.


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> mai,
> al più mugulo....
> muuuuuuuuuu...muuuuuuuuuuu.
> tipo toro.
> ...


Poverino, pensa come sarai da vecchio.:mrgreen:


----------



## salvo falletta (15 Aprile 2013)

Cari ragazzi, cari signore e signori,

questo è il mio ultimo messaggio, tra qualche minuto mi cancellerò dal forum.

Oggi ho voluto provare questa esperienza.

Ringrazio tutti per la partecipazione, anche i più "aggressivi" e per i quali vi assicuro che non porto rancore.

Mi avete fatto amareggiare, sorridere, disperare, ma soprattutto...riflettere.

Farò tesoro soprattutto di certe risposte, ma soprattutto tanta autocritica.

Invito tutti voi ad essere in futuro più comprensivi per i nuovi entrati che come me sperano di trovare una pacca sulla spalle (ragazzi io il male che ho fatto lo porto dentro e non ci dormo la notte...è inutile che me lo ricordate) per sentirsi un po' meno soli e inutili. Questo forum dovrebbe cercare a mio avviso di fare del bene e non di distruggere.

Un abbraccio a tutti voi miei nuovi amici che già abbandono.

Buona vita a tutti.


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Cari ragazzi, cari signore e signori,
> 
> questo è il mio ultimo messaggio, tra qualche minuto mi cancellerò dal forum.
> 
> ...


Guarda, lo sapevo. E quando mangio la foglia cerco sempre di sdrammatizzare. Arrivederci.


----------



## Spider (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Cari ragazzi, cari signore e signori,
> 
> questo è il mio ultimo messaggio, tra qualche minuto mi cancellerò dal forum.
> 
> ...


salvo, ti prego
non fare cosi.
mi sento in colpa.
ti prego sono sincero
non mollare.
giuro che se resti non intervverò più.
giur, giuretta.
credimi.
penso che hai ancora bisogno di un confronto.
e forse il mio non è stato dei migliori.
ma on lasciare .
la tua era una voce... 
una richiesta. non posso credre di essere diventato cosi.
se tu resti anche solo un pochino, io so che non è per colpa mia.


----------



## Spider (15 Aprile 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Poverino, pensa come sarai da vecchio.:mrgreen:


un vecchio e saggio.... TORO!!!!!
con tanta esperienza.
poi morirò.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Cari ragazzi, cari signore e signori,
> 
> questo è il mio ultimo messaggio, tra qualche minuto mi cancellerò dal forum.
> 
> ...


E se passi per Palermo...salutami il mio grande amico Ultimo
Un grande amico
che forte ami
dove io accenno appena ad invaghirmi...


----------



## devastata (15 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Cari ragazzi, cari signore e signori,
> 
> questo è il mio ultimo messaggio, tra qualche minuto mi cancellerò dal forum.
> 
> ...



Auguri, cerca di capire cosa desideri dalla vita, se non è adesso il momento, quando?


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> salvo, ti prego
> non fare cosi.
> mi sento in colpa.
> ti prego sono sincero
> ...


Tu e le tue tempeste ormonali. Senti, se t'avanza un po' di testosterone lo prendo io.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Tu e le tue tempeste ormonali. Senti, se t'avanza un po' di testosterone lo prendo io.


ma dei jon...


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma dei jon...


Ne vuoi un po' pure tu? Facciamo a metà.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ne vuoi un po' pure tu? Facciamo a metà.


Sai che...
Chi perde i capelli
dura di più con il testosterone?

Ma dicevo...
Ma non diamo la colpa al aracnide

se sto Salvo 
si mette in salvo...da noi no?

Ma gente di poca fede...

Secondo me, Salvo è Ultimo che è venuto a ridere...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (16 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai che...
> Chi perde i capelli
> dura di più con il testosterone?
> 
> ...


Per un momento l'ho creduto anch'io, ma non c'è un solo tratto che possa ricondurli. A meno che Ultimo non sia stato il più grande bluffeur del forum di tutti i tempi.


----------



## Spider (16 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io son cornuto, dal sacro fronte,
> una troia impura si prese giuoco di me.
> Da quel momento sulla mia fronte,
> legno più sacro sceso non è.
> ...


conte,
 impossibile darti una cazzo di reputazione... perchè????????
devo sempre "darla in giro" prima di darla a te.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> conte,
> impossibile darti una cazzo di reputazione... perchè????????
> devo sempre "darla in giro" prima di darla a te.


Ma voglio vedere quanti riescono a capire 
che è la parodia di....
Vediamo chi ci riesce...

Un verde del conte
a chi ci riesce...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Per un momento l'ho creduto anch'io, ma non c'è un solo tratto che possa ricondurli. A meno che Ultimo non sia stato il più grande bluffeur del forum di tutti i tempi.


Ultimo bisogna conoscerlo per comprenderlo...
Egli è molto più in là....
E un amabilissimo furbacchione....


----------



## Annuccia (16 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ultimo bisogna conoscerlo per comprenderlo...
> Egli è molto più in là....
> E un amabilissimo furbacchione....


ma no..non si tratta di ultimo....
non credo...

per niente.

se mi sbaglio dico sorridendo che lo abbiamo fatto scappare p'er la seconda volta:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma no..non si tratta di ultimo....
> non credo...
> 
> per niente.
> ...


Ma dei lui va e torna
E' abituato al bar no?

Ed è molto refrattario
all' aula di scuola 

con le maestre arcigne no?

Lui è uno che berna la scuola
per andare a pescare no?

E poi ti fa
Contuzzo vuoi vedere che trote ho pescato?
Che anguille?
Che ba le not te re?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## fightclub (16 Aprile 2013)

l'autocritica te la stanno facendo le tue donne
tu mi sembri un po' troppo concentrato su te stesso
e quando sarà grande anche tuo figlio non te le risparmierà secondo me
poi magari mi sbaglio eh!
però mi sembra che tu stai a posto se non perdi te stesso e il tuo amor proprio
i tuoi post trasudano di IO IO IO
ma se ti relazioni (e soprattutto se li metti al mondo) ci sono anche gli altri


----------



## Annuccia (16 Aprile 2013)

fightclub ha detto:


> l'autocritica te la stanno facendo le tue donne
> tu mi sembri un po' troppo concentrato su te stesso
> e quando sarà grande anche tuo figlio non te le risparmierà secondo me
> poi magari mi sbaglio eh!
> ...


arrivi tardi fight...si è già dileguato...non ha retto...ma siamo così tremedi??o sono i nuovo a non avere i giusti anticorpi:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> arrivi tardi fight...si è già dileguato...non ha retto...ma siamo così tremedi??o sono i nuovo a non avere i giusti anticorpi:mrgreen:


Consolare uno per una cosa così era difficilino.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Consolare uno per una cosa così era difficilino.



peró è un peccato il nome prometteva bene...


Salvo torna!


----------



## salvo falletta (22 Aprile 2013)

*Sapete che vi dico...*

...TORNO!


----------



## salvo falletta (22 Aprile 2013)

*...e torno...*

...con alcune riflessioni!

Ma prima chiedo scusa a tutti...per essere...fuggito!

...ma è la mia specialità...cmq...pace fatta!

Riflessioni :

1) L'amore quello vero è la più potente delle droghe : Ti fa volare, ti fa perdere la testa, fai cose che mai avresti pensato di fare, crea dipendenza. Uscirne è veramente complicato qualora le cose non abbiano un lieto fine.

2) E' proprio vero che l'odio è il troppo amore andato a male : Bisognerebbe soffermarsi e spiegare a se stessi cosa è l'odio! Io non penso di essere una persona capace di odiare o di desiderare il male altrui, ma penso che un sentimento "negativo" nei confronti di una persona che suo malgrado ti fa soffrire aiuti a dimenticarla.

3) Ognuno di noi alla fine pensa solo e soltanto a se stesso : Penso che il mal di vivere sia presente in fondo in ciascuno di noi. Bisogna conviverci. Per far questo bisogna scendere a compromessi e spesso pesare cosa è conveniente per se stessi...è chiaro che questo porta a rinunce più o meno accettabili per ciascuno di noi.

Queste riflessioni sono frutti dei miei stati d'animo causati dalle azioni della donna di cui sapete. Io sono ormai fermo. Non reagisco. Non rispondo. In un certo senso mi nascondo e soprattutto ho smesso di crederci. Chiaramente fa male e si vive ancora peggio. Ma è la vita...non uno , non due...ma in 10 anni passa! ...almeno spero.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> ...TORNO!


:rotfl:



salvo falletta ha detto:


> ...con alcune riflessioni!
> 
> Ma prima chiedo scusa a tutti...per essere...fuggito!
> 
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Circe (22 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Gentili tutti,
> 
> Premessa : leggo ogni tanto questo genere di forum per trovare storie analoghe alla mia ed avere...diciamo un po'di conforto...ma spesso non ne trovo. Decido quindi di prendere un forum a caso (questo è il prescelto) e mi accingo a farvi dare un'occhiatina alla "mia" triste storia (triste almeno per me). Gradirei che nessuno esagerasse con insulti o accanimenti, i miei sensi di colpa la fanno già da padrone.
> 
> ...


LASCIA TUA MOGLIE.


----------



## devastata (22 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> LASCIA TUA MOGLIE.



E'  UN  UOMO!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E'  UN  UOMO!


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ahahahahahhaah....

Che cosa non siete...voialtre...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## devastata (22 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Ahahahahahhaah....
> 
> Che cosa non siete...voialtre...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ogni tanto passo da Vicenza, prima o poi capiterà!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ogni tanto passo da Vicenza, prima o poi capiterà!


E non vieni a trovarmi?
Quale affronto è il tuo.
La tua è tracotanza.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Tutti a Vicenza 
sanno dove trovarmi.

Tutti...ma veramente tutti...:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Circe (22 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E'  UN  UOMO!


e quindi?


----------



## devastata (22 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> e quindi?



Quindi fatica a scegliere. O sceglie la comodità. Chiede a Lei di lasciare il marito, lei lo fa, e lui si pente e resta con la moglie. LEI lo avverte che uscirà con un altro, lui accetta, e poi impreca.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Quindi fatica a scegliere. O sceglie la comodità. Chiede a Lei di lasciare il marito, lei lo fa, e lui si pente e resta con la moglie. LEI lo avverte che uscirà con un altro, lui accetta, e poi impreca.


Siete voi che non capite quanto lui stia soffrendo


----------



## salvo falletta (22 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Quindi fatica a scegliere. O sceglie la comodità. Chiede a Lei di lasciare il marito, lei lo fa, e lui si pente e resta con la moglie. LEI lo avverte che uscirà con un altro, lui accetta, e poi impreca.


SI, SONO UN UOMO.


----------



## devastata (22 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siete voi che non capite quanto lui stia soffrendo



Infatti, io capisco solo la moglie e un pò l'ex amante, lui proprio no.


----------



## devastata (22 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E non vieni a trovarmi?
> Quale affronto è il tuo.
> La tua è tracotanza.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...



Questo è un guaio, io ho dei parenti a Vicenza.


----------



## salvo falletta (22 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siete voi che non capite quanto lui stia soffrendo


grazie.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> grazie.


Scusa. Ero ironica. Penso che hai agito come difficilmente è difficile far peggio, usando ogni donna per il tuo benessere incurante (o compiaciuto) della loro dedizione.


----------



## salvo falletta (22 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa. Ero ironica. Penso che hai agito come difficilmente è difficile far peggio, usando ogni donna per il tuo benessere incurante (o compiaciuto) della loro dedizione.


sob!


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> sob!


Mi spiace. E' evidente che crei disastri in buona fede.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Questo è un guaio, io ho dei parenti a Vicenza.


E allora? 
Parenti serpenti?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> sob!


Salvo...
Mettiti in savo...dei

Vien qua, na biretta...
Non dare troppo retta a loro...

Ma tenta di comprenderle...hanno il dente avvelenato no?

Cioè se tu fossi tradito e non avessi avuto un amante
capirebbero il tuo dolore no?


----------



## devastata (22 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora?
> Parenti serpenti?



No, solo che se tutti ti conoscono, pure loro potrebbero conoscere il Conte.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> No, solo che se tutti ti conoscono, pure loro potrebbero conoscere il Conte.


Non ho detto che tutti mi conoscono...
Tutti sanno dove trovarmi
perchè nella mia città
sono un personaggio pubblico no?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> ...con alcune riflessioni!
> 
> Ma prima chiedo scusa a tutti...per essere...fuggito!
> 
> ...


Mica sarai Massi per caso? No, eh?


----------



## Daniele (23 Aprile 2013)

Guarda, forse per me avresti bisogno del tempo da solo, sai, quella decina di anni utile per farti capire cosa vuol dalla vita, perchè con le tue azioni hai rovinato ben due donne...pensaci, non una ma due, deve esserci un problema grave dentro di te!!! Quale è il tuo problema? Il tuo voler essere l'uomo di famiglia da un lato e quindi non lasciare la moglie senza perdere l'amore della tua vita che era l'amante? Tu vuoi troppo e chi vuole troppo alla fine perde tutto.
Ragiona bene su quello che vuoi, ma devi sapere che tutto ha un prezzo, salatissimo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> ...con alcune riflessioni!
> 
> Ma prima chiedo scusa a tutti...per essere...fuggito!
> 
> ...


L'onesto rifiuto.

Un mio gioco di sillabe t'illuse.
Tu verrai nella mia casa deserta:
lo stuolo accrescerai delle deluse.
So che sei bella e folle nell'offerta
di te. Te stessa, bella preda certa,
già quasi m'offri nelle palme schiuse.

Ma prima di conoscerti, con gesto
franco t'arresto sulle soglie, amica,
e ti rifiuto come una mendica.
Non sono lui, non sono lui! Sì, questo
voglio gridarti nel rifiuto onesto,
perché più tardi tu non maledica.

Non sono lui! Non quello che t'appaio,
quello che sogni spirito fraterno!
Sotto il verso che sai, tenero e gaio,
arido è il cuore, stridulo di scherno
come siliqua stridula d'inverno,
vôta di semi, pendula al rovaio...

Per te serbare immune da pensieri
bassi, la coscienza ti congeda
onestamente, in versi più sinceri...
Ma (tu sei bella) fa ch'io non ti veda:
il desiderio della bella preda
mentirebbe l'amore che tu speri.

Non posso amare, Illusa! Non ho amato
mai! Questa è la sciagura che nascondo.
Triste cercai l'amore per il mondo,
triste pellegrinai pel mio passato,
vizioso fanciullo viziato,
sull'orme del piacere vagabondo...

Ah! Non volgere i tuoi piccoli piedi
verso l'anima buia di chi tace!
Non mi tentare, pallida seguace!...
Pel tuo sogno, pel sogno che ti diedi,
non son colui, non son colui che credi!

Curiosa di me, lasciami in pace! 


G.Gozzano


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> L'onesto rifiuto.
> 
> Un mio gioco di sillabe t'illuse.
> Tu verrai nella mia casa deserta:
> ...



Che bella... perfetta per l'occasione...

Ti darei verde ma non posso.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ff-sA7rme8


----------



## salvo falletta (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ff-sA7rme8


mi hai...stravolto.


----------



## salvo falletta (26 Aprile 2013)

beh...ho collezionato una lista di 300 voci tra torti a mio avviso da me ricevuti e motivi per cui non è più possibile che io torni con lei...sono da manicomio? E' pensabile che le sue gesta abbiano superato la mia meschinità? La mia è diventata una malattia o è normale soffrire così? Posso provare quelle emozioni solo con un'altra donna? Ci riuscirei? Sono emozioni e sentimenti che non riproverò mai più? Ho fatto troppe domande? Il cervello è andato? E' nato prima l'uovo o la gallina?


----------



## Annuccia (26 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> beh...ho collezionato una lista di 300 voci tra torti a mio avviso da me ricevuti e motivi per cui non è più possibile che io torni con lei...sono da manicomio? E' pensabile che le sue gesta abbiano superato la mia meschinità? La mia è diventata una malattia o è normale soffrire così? Posso provare quelle emozioni solo con un'altra donna? Ci riuscirei? Sono emozioni e sentimenti che non riproverò mai più? Ho fatto troppe domande? Il cervello è andato? E' nato prima l'uovo o la gallina?


:unhappy:


----------



## devastata (26 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> beh...ho collezionato una lista di 300 voci tra torti a mio avviso da me ricevuti e motivi per cui non è più possibile che io torni con lei...sono da manicomio? E' pensabile che le sue gesta abbiano superato la mia meschinità? La mia è diventata una malattia o è normale soffrire così? Posso provare quelle emozioni solo con un'altra donna? Ci riuscirei? Sono emozioni e sentimenti che non riproverò mai più? Ho fatto troppe domande? Il cervello è andato? E' nato prima l'uovo o la gallina?



Dei torti fatti a lei ed a *tua moglie* che ne pensi?  O esisti solo tu?  Inoltre, sei sicuro che lei ti voglia ancora?

Sei stato tu ad accettare che andasse con un altro, e dopo che aveva lasciato il marito per te. Lei è a credito.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Dei torti fatti a lei ed a *tua moglie* che ne pensi?  O esisti solo tu?  Inoltre, sei sicuro che lei ti voglia ancora?
> 
> Sei stato tu ad accettare che andasse con un altro, e dopo che aveva lasciato il marito per te. *Lei è a credito*.


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> ...TORNO!



:scared:


----------



## Leda (26 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Dei torti fatti a lei ed a *tua moglie* che ne pensi? O esisti solo tu? Inoltre, sei sicuro che lei ti voglia ancora?
> 
> Sei stato tu ad accettare che andasse con un altro, e dopo che aveva lasciato il marito per te. Lei è a credito.



Ma che dici? Salvo è un uomo ferito nell'*onore*!!!


----------



## devastata (26 Aprile 2013)

Nell'*orrore*!


----------



## salvo falletta (26 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Dei torti fatti a lei ed a *tua moglie* che ne pensi?  O esisti solo tu?  Inoltre, sei sicuro che lei ti voglia ancora?
> 
> Sei stato tu ad accettare che andasse con un altro, e dopo che aveva lasciato il marito per te. Lei è a credito.


Lista di sole 77 voci...

Non esisto solo io e si sono sicuro che tornerebbe con me.


----------



## Leda (26 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Nell'*orrore*!


:rotfl::rotfl:

Verde mio!


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Dei torti fatti a lei ed a *tua moglie* che ne pensi?  O esisti solo tu?  Inoltre, sei sicuro che lei ti voglia ancora?
> 
> Sei stato tu ad accettare che andasse con un altro, e dopo che aveva lasciato il marito per te._* Lei è a credito.*_



salvo, stampatelo bene in mente.

Tu hai fatto la lista dei torti che hai subito da lei?






Sei creti?

Che coraggio che hai. Che coraggio.

Stai punito


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma che dici? Salvo è un uomo ferito *nell'onore!*!!



Io mi sciacquo la guest con l'onore.


----------



## salvo falletta (26 Aprile 2013)

Ok signore...mettete un attimo da parte la collera...

sono qui davanti mia moglie...è bella...ma la guardo e mi immagino che ci sia lei al suo posto...ma quando passa? Ma posso continuare a vivere così?

..siate serie per una volta...aiutatemi a stare meglio per una volta...


----------



## devastata (26 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Ok signore...mettete un attimo da parte la collera...
> 
> sono qui davanti mia moglie...è bella...ma la guardo e mi immagino che ci sia lei al suo posto...ma quando passa? Ma posso continuare a vivere così?
> 
> ..siate serie per una volta...aiutatemi a stare meglio per una volta...



Sei tu che dimostri di non essere serio, o di prendere per il c.... noi.


----------



## salvo falletta (26 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sei tu che dimostri di non essere serio, o di prendere per il c.... noi.


mi dispiace molto quello che dici...non è mia intenzione...so di essere fatto male...ma non è mia intenzione prendere in giro nessuno...cerco solo un po' di pace e ti assicuro che non ne trovo. Sono d'accordo con voi che è giusto pagare...ma Dio mio quanto bisogna pagare?!


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Ok signore...mettete un attimo da parte la collera...
> 
> sono qui davanti mia moglie...è bella...ma la guardo e mi immagino che ci sia lei al suo posto...ma quando passa? Ma posso continuare a vivere così?
> 
> ..siate serie per una volta...aiutatemi a stare meglio per una volta...



ma che collera.
Quando passa?

mai.


----------



## Leda (26 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io mi sciacquo la guest con l'onore.



:risata::risata::risata:
Mannaggia a te, mi hai fatto capottare dal ridere :risata:




salvo falletta ha detto:


> Ok signore...mettete un attimo da parte la collera...
> 
> sono qui davanti mia moglie...è bella...ma la guardo e mi immagino che ci sia lei al suo posto...ma quando passa? Ma posso continuare a vivere così?
> 
> ..siate serie per una volta...aiutatemi a stare meglio per una volta...


Ok, Salvo.
Seriamente.
Dicci che cosa avrebbe dovuto fare lei se le cose fossero andate esclusivamente secondo i tuoi desideri. Forza, diccelo.


----------



## devastata (26 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> mi dispiace molto quello che dici...non è mia intenzione...so di essere fatto male...ma non è mia intenzione prendere in giro nessuno...cerco solo un po' di pace e ti assicuro che non ne trovo. Sono d'accordo con voi che è giusto pagare...ma Dio mio quanto bisogna pagare?!



Tu tra i tre sei quello che non ha pagato il conto.


----------



## salvo falletta (26 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Tu tra i tre sei quello che non ha pagato il conto.


sei crudele. 
ho pagato e pago stai tranquilla.
Non è possibile dire tutto qui.


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Tu tra i tre sei quello che non ha pagato il conto.



infatti.

Abbozzolato nel suo nullismo auto onorifico da Mario goretto


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> sei crudele.
> ho pagato e pago stai tranquilla.
> Non è possibile dire tutto qui.



no scusa. Non è crudele.
Tu stai facendo le pulci ad una donna, la tua ex amante, perchè PER TE ha lasciato il marito, si è ammalata e ha deciso di provare a riprendere in mano la sua vita senza di te.

E tu scrivi come se fossi il tradito.


----------



## salvo falletta (26 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata:
> Mannaggia a te, mi hai fatto capottare dal ridere :risata:
> 
> 
> ...


Lei avrebbe dovuto portarmi più rispetto. Se come dice lei si è messa con lui solo per farmi capire, andarci a letto dopo 2gg non è coerente. Nelle piccole cose doveva portarmi il rispetto che le ho portato io e non calpestare la nostra storia in questo modo. Imperdonabile.


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> *Lei avrebbe dovuto portarmi più rispetto*. Se come dice lei si è messa con lui solo per farmi capire, andarci a letto dopo 2gg non è coerente. Nelle piccole cose doveva portarmi il rispetto che le ho portato io e n*on calpestare la nostra storia in questo modo. Imperdonabile*.



dopo questa esco dal 3d.


cresci (cit)


----------



## devastata (26 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Lei avrebbe dovuto portarmi più rispetto. Se come dice lei si è messa con lui solo per farmi capire, andarci a letto dopo 2gg non è coerente. Nelle piccole cose doveva portarmi il rispetto che le ho portato io e non calpestare la nostra storia in questo modo. Imperdonabile.



Veramente avevi scritto che lei ti ha avvertito PRIMA di andarci a letto, sicuramente si aspettava una tua reazione, che non c'è stata, anzi, hai acconsentito perchè NON volevi e NON vuoi lasciare la tua 'bella' mogliettina.


----------



## salvo falletta (26 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Veramente avevi scritto che lei ti ha avvertito PRIMA di andarci a letto, sicuramente si aspettava una tua reazione, che non c'è stata, anzi, hai acconsentito perchè NON volevi e NON vuoi lasciare la tua 'bella' mogliettina.


no avrò scritto male, che si metteva con lui si, che ci andava a letto no, me lo ha detto il giorno dopo...ha detto: "E' successo!" ...hai presente io come sono stato, come se mi avesse strappato il cuore e buttandolo avesse detto : "questo non ti serve più!".


----------



## MillePensieri (26 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> no avrò scritto male, che si metteva con lui si, che ci andava a letto no, me lo ha detto il giorno dopo...ha detto: "E' successo!" ...hai presente io come sono stato, come se mi avesse strappato il cuore e buttandolo avesse detto : "questo non ti serve più!".


E che doveva farci? Tenerlo per mano sperando in una tua decisione? Hai 13 anni?


----------



## devastata (26 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> no avrò scritto male, *che si metteva con lui si*, che ci andava a letto no, me lo ha detto il giorno dopo...ha detto: "E' successo!" ...hai presente io come sono stato, come se mi avesse strappato il cuore e buttandolo avesse detto : "questo non ti serve più!".



Che si metteva a fare secondo te? Una separata e con un ex-amante con un terzo uomo gioca a carte?


----------



## devastata (26 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> sei crudele.
> ho pagato e pago stai tranquilla.
> Non è possibile dire tutto qui.



Parli di soldi?  Io no.

E' la tua ex che si è messa a bere, che ha lasciato il marito, tu te ne sei rimasto buono buono con tua moglie.


----------



## salvo falletta (26 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Che si metteva a fare secondo te? Una separata e con un ex-amante con un terzo uomo gioca a carte?


NO questo non lo accetto...io non mi sono mai comportato così con nessuna donna...ho sempre aspettato prima di andarci a letto...ci vuole tempo deve essere una cosa speciale...non sono d'accordo mi dispiace...sono cose importanti.


----------



## salvo falletta (26 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Parli di soldi?  Io no.
> 
> E' la tua ex che si è messa a bere, che ha lasciato il marito, tu te ne sei rimasto buono buono con tua moglie.


chiaramente non parlo di soldi.


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2013)




----------



## salvo falletta (26 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


>


ma non eri uscita?!


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> ma non eri uscita?!



no sto qui a rompere i coglioni.
In quanto donna mi arrogo il diritto di cambiare idea.
Ti do _per caso_ fastidio?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


>


Caratterista fantasticissimo.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2013)

*Salvo...*

Leggi il petrarca...

 Pace non trovo e non ho da far guerra



Pace non trovo e non ho da far guerra
e temo, e spero; e ardo e sono un ghiaccio;
e volo sopra 'l cielo, e giaccio in terra;
e nulla stringo, e tutto il mondo abbraccio.

Tal m'ha in pregion, che non m'apre nè sera,
nè per suo mi riten nè scioglie il laccio;
e non m'ancide Amore, e non mi sferra,
nè mi vuol vivo, nè mi trae d'impaccio.

Veggio senz'occhi, e non ho lingua, e grido;
e bramo di perire, e chieggio aita;
e ho in odio me stesso, e amo altrui.

Pascomi di dolor, piangendo rido;
egualmente mi spiace morte e vita:
in questo stato son, donna, per voi.

[video=youtube;r2z1_GhNw-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2z1_GhNw-k[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> beh...ho collezionato una lista di 300 voci tra torti a mio avviso da me ricevuti e motivi per cui non è più possibile che io torni con lei...sono da manicomio? E' pensabile che le sue gesta abbiano superato la mia meschinità? La mia è diventata una malattia o è normale soffrire così? Posso provare quelle emozioni solo con un'altra donna? Ci riuscirei? Sono emozioni e sentimenti che non riproverò mai più? Ho fatto troppe domande? Il cervello è andato? E' nato prima l'uovo o la gallina?


Piuttosto sarai un tantinello troppo egocentrico


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Lista di sole 77 voci...
> 
> Non esisto solo io e si sono sicuro che tornerebbe con me.


Sicuro...sicuro???? Non vorrei ti ritrovassi "sfracellato" contro la  fermezza di una donna


----------



## lunaiena (26 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> beh...ho collezionato una lista di 300 voci tra torti a mio avviso da me ricevuti e motivi per cui non è più possibile che io torni con lei...sono da manicomio? E' pensabile che le sue gesta abbiano superato la mia meschinità? La mia è diventata una malattia o è normale soffrire così? Posso provare quelle emozioni solo con un'altra donna? Ci riuscirei? Sono emozioni e sentimenti che non riproverò mai più? Ho fatto troppe domande? Il cervello è andato? E' nato prima l'uovo o la gallina?



L'uovo...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sicuro...sicuro???? Non vorrei ti ritrovassi "sfracellato" contro la  fermezza di una donna


Dei su ma quale fermezza di una donna dai su...
GIà Verdi lo aveva capito come è ferma la donna...

[video=youtube;IjVJ1lIoUBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjVJ1lIoUBw[/video]

E quando ero bambino il mio amatissimo nonno, me la cantava sempre...e ballavamo assieme...


----------



## Annuccia (26 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> *no sto qui a rompere i coglioni*.
> In quanto donna mi arrogo il diritto di cambiare idea.
> Ti do _per caso_ fastidio?


e fidati...che ci riesce benissimo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (26 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> NO questo non lo accetto...io non mi sono mai comportato così con nessuna donna...ho sempre aspettato prima di andarci a letto...ci vuole tempo deve essere una cosa speciale...non sono d'accordo mi dispiace...sono cose importanti.





Tebe ha detto:


>


E lo dicevo io, che era una questione di onore.Lei ti ha mancato di rispetto come maschio, concedendosi ad un altro.Tu invece le hai mancato di rispetto come persona, anzitutto, facendole promesse che non hai mantenuto e permettendole di autodistruggersi per te (chissà come ti si sarà gonfiato l'ego!) e come donna per non averla scelta come compagna.In più hai mancato di rispetto a tua moglie, verso la quale non hai rispettato un impegno importante e scelto liberamente, e sei qui a fare la lagna sul perduto amor?Non hai il coraggio di rischiare nulla per amore, non sai cosa sia un sentimento pulito, stai a fare il ragioniere dei torti e dei benefici.Sei patetico nel tuo tentativo di espiare con la tua sofferenza attuale, che - tra l'altro - è fuori bersaglio, perchè tu piangi su di te, non sul male fatto che avresti potuto evitare scrollandoti la tua inedia di dosso. Ti brucia l'orgoglio di maschio, e ancora non hai capito cosa significa essere un UOMO.


----------



## oceansize (26 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> E lo dicevo io, che era una questione di onore.Lei ti ha mancato di rispetto come maschio, concedendosi ad un altro.Tu invece le hai mancato di rispetto come persona, anzitutto, facendole promesse che non hai mantenuto e permettendole di autodistruggersi per te (chissà come ti si sarà gonfiato l'ego!) e come donna per non averla scelta come compagna.In più hai mancato di rispetto a tua moglie, verso la quale non hai rispettato un impegno importante e scelto liberamente, e sei qui a fare la lagna sul perduto amor?Non hai il coraggio di rischiare nulla per amore, non sai cosa sia un sentimento pulito, stai a fare il ragioniere dei torti e dei benefici.Sei patetico nel tuo tentativo di espiare con la tua sofferenza attuale, che - tra l'altro - è fuori bersaglio, perchè tu piangi su di te, non sul male fatto che avresti potuto evitare scrollandoti la tua inedia di dosso. Ti brucia l'orgoglio di maschio, e ancora non hai capito cosa significa essere un UOMO.


quoto
vabbè non c'è due senza tre :mrgreen:
e buonanotte


----------



## MillePensieri (26 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> E lo dicevo io, che era una questione di onore.Lei ti ha mancato di rispetto come maschio, concedendosi ad un altro.Tu invece le hai mancato di rispetto come persona, anzitutto, facendole promesse che non hai mantenuto e permettendole di autodistruggersi per te (chissà come ti si sarà gonfiato l'ego!) e come donna per non averla scelta come compagna.In più hai mancato di rispetto a tua moglie, verso la quale non hai rispettato un impegno importante e scelto liberamente, e sei qui a fare la lagna sul perduto amor?Non hai il coraggio di rischiare nulla per amore, non sai cosa sia un sentimento pulito, stai a fare il ragioniere dei torti e dei benefici.Sei patetico nel tuo tentativo di espiare con la tua sofferenza attuale, che - tra l'altro - è fuori bersaglio, perchè tu piangi su di te, non sul male fatto che avresti potuto evitare scrollandoti la tua inedia di dosso. Ti brucia l'orgoglio di maschio, e ancora non hai capito cosa significa essere un UOMO.


verde e standing ovation!


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dei su ma quale fermezza di una donna dai su...
> GIà Verdi lo aveva capito come è ferma la donna...
> 
> [video=youtube;IjVJ1lIoUBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjVJ1lIoUBw[/video]
> ...


È mobile nel senso che tende a mandarvi a fare in.... E se ne  va con un altro  facendo ciao ciao  ? Si in quel senso è mobile


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> E lo dicevo io, che era una questione di onore.Lei ti ha mancato di rispetto come maschio, concedendosi ad un altro.Tu invece le hai mancato di rispetto come persona, anzitutto, facendole promesse che non hai mantenuto e permettendole di autodistruggersi per te (chissà come ti si sarà gonfiato l'ego!) e come donna per non averla scelta come compagna.In più hai mancato di rispetto a tua moglie, verso la quale non hai rispettato un impegno importante e scelto liberamente, e sei qui a fare la lagna sul perduto amor?Non hai il coraggio di rischiare nulla per amore, non sai cosa sia un sentimento pulito, stai a fare il ragioniere dei torti e dei benefici.Sei patetico nel tuo tentativo di espiare con la tua sofferenza attuale, che - tra l'altro - è fuori bersaglio, perchè tu piangi su di te, non sul male fatto che avresti potuto evitare scrollandoti la tua inedia di dosso. Ti brucia l'orgoglio di maschio, e ancora non hai capito cosa significa essere un UOMO.


Considera che è come se ti avessi dato un centinaio di lucine verdi:smile::up:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> È mobile nel senso che tende a mandarvi a fare in.... E se ne  va con un altro  facendo ciao ciao  ? Si in quel senso è mobile


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Leda (26 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> È mobile nel senso che tende a mandarvi a fare in.... E se ne va con un altro  facendo ciao ciao  ? Si in quel senso è mobile


Consideralo anche tu


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Consideralo anche tu


Io?

O mia regina....
Correrei da te no?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


E temo (si fa per dire) che sia il caso del  nostro amico Salvo  :carneval:.... Salvo errori la sua ex  dopo che si è consunta per stargli appresso, ha ripreso coscienza e lo ha sbattuto fuori dalla sua vita ....e lui si domanda "come è potuto succedere, eppure mi sembrava di aver considerato ogni variabile?"  Un errore di valutazione che è prevalentemente  maschile


----------



## Leda (26 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io?
> 
> O mia regina....
> Correrei da te no?


Ma nuuu, conte... Mi stavo rivolgendo a Fiammetta, invitandola a considerare anche lei mille lucette verdi!


----------



## Leda (26 Aprile 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> verde e standing ovation!



:rotfl:

Mille, ma dove le trovi 'ste foto fantastiche???


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Aprile 2013)

Caro Salvo,

spero che a leggere che tutti, traditi, traditori, maschi, femmine, esprimono le stesse identiche opinioni sul tuo operato, ormai il dubbio ti sia venuto, di non essere esattamente in credito come pensavi.
Ma comunque.

Non uso parole offensive, ma mi allineo in pieno con quanto detto da tutti gli altri.

Però un altro consiglio, se lo vuoi, eccolo.

Prima ti renderai conto di come tu, *tu*, hai rovinato e distrutto, di quali siano le *tue* responsabilità, prima potrai liberarti di una parte del dolore. E andare avanti, si spera migliore.
Non scherzo. Si sta meglio quando si riesce a vedere chiaramente le proprie responsabilità. Sembra un controsenso, si dovrebbe soffrire di meno a immaginarsi candidi come nuvolette bianche in agosto, ma non è così.

In specifico, mi ha colpito molto come consideri un tuo eroismo l'aver negato a tua moglie, una donna cui avevi promesso tante cose, gesti quotidiani d'affetto anche minimi, senza contare il sesso.
L'hai fatto per l'altra, dici.
Ma per l'altra, sinceramente, quanto poteva contare questa tortura che riservavi alla tua moglie legittima, con tutta probabilità scartavetrandole l'anima, quando non aveva ciò che semplicemente desiderava? Cioè, te.

Posso anche non dubitare che ci sia una lista di "torti" che tu hai ricevuto. Ma qua non si tratta di algebra. Si tratta di una -due!- donne che si sono trovate in balia delle tue non-decisioni.
Una di queste si stava autodistruggendo.
Se per salvarsi avesse cominciato a scoparsi tre uomini a sera sotto casa tua, guarda, non ti riconoscerei comunque alcun credito.

Come avrebbe continuato a stare questa donna "con" te? Dove sarebbe arrivata? Che avrebbe fatto della sua vita?

Ringrazia, ripeto, perchè ha trovato una via d'uscita; se la ami, ringrazia il cielo.
Lasciala andare, e comincia a rivolgere le tue energie verso tua moglie. Che è un'altra delle tue vittime.

immaginati tu, ogni giorno rifiutato e scansato, per un altro.
Già stai come un cane perchè l'altra si è trovata un compagno, te l'ha detto, e dopo anni di rinunce e sacrifici per te se n'è andata, ancora innamorata, rovinata, spezzata.
Figurati ad essere al suo posto.

Ecco. Fai questo esercizio. Mettiti nei loro panni. provaci.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2013)

A questo punto la domanda sorge spontanea: perché queste due vorrebbero Salvo tutto per loro?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A questo punto la domanda sorge spontanea: perché queste due vorrebbero Salvo tutto per loro?


Due ? Secondo me ne è rimasta una, la moglie e se salvo non si  da una mossa , tra poco nemmeno lei


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> E lo dicevo io, che era una questione di onore.Lei ti ha mancato di rispetto come maschio, concedendosi ad un altro.Tu invece le hai mancato di rispetto come persona, anzitutto, facendole promesse che non hai mantenuto e permettendole di autodistruggersi per te (chissà come ti si sarà gonfiato l'ego!) e come donna per non averla scelta come compagna.In più hai mancato di rispetto a tua moglie, verso la quale non hai rispettato un impegno importante e scelto liberamente, e sei qui a fare la lagna sul perduto amor?Non hai il coraggio di rischiare nulla per amore, non sai cosa sia un sentimento pulito, stai a fare il ragioniere dei torti e dei benefici.Sei patetico nel tuo tentativo di espiare con la tua sofferenza attuale, che - tra l'altro - è fuori bersaglio, perchè tu piangi su di te, non sul male fatto che avresti potuto evitare scrollandoti la tua inedia di dosso. Ti brucia l'orgoglio di maschio, e ancora non hai capito cosa significa essere un UOMO.


Quoto.Con tutta. Me stessa.


----------



## salvo falletta (26 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Caro Salvo,
> 
> spero che a leggere che tutti, traditi, traditori, maschi, femmine, esprimono le stesse identiche opinioni sul tuo operato, ormai il dubbio ti sia venuto, di non essere esattamente in credito come pensavi.
> Ma comunque.
> ...


Cara Nausicaa, rispondo a te un po' per rispondere a tutti.

Come dici tu è il momento di tirare qualche conclusione e al di la dell'esaustività del mio racconto è innegabile che mi siete tutti contro, e che per di più non merito ai vostri occhi neanche una parolina di conforto ne il beneficio del dubbio. Prendo atto e capisco. E' giusto. Del resto anch'io da fuori mi comporterei come voi. Quindi ok, sono in torto merito di soffrire e forse per tutta la vita.

Riprendo un tuo passaggio che mi ha molto colpito in quanto da me ahimè...condiviso:
"In specifico, mi ha colpito molto come consideri un tuo eroismo l'aver negato a tua moglie, una donna cui avevi promesso tante cose, gesti quotidiani d'affetto anche minimi, senza contare il sesso.
L'hai fatto per l'altra, dici.
Ma per l'altra, sinceramente, quanto poteva contare questa tortura che riservavi alla tua moglie legittima, con tutta probabilità scartavetrandole l'anima, quando non aveva ciò che semplicemente desiderava? Cioè, te."

...gentile amica...hai perfettamente ragione.

E aggiungo che probabilmente come dici tu anzichè disperarmi dovrei ringraziare Dio che le cose siano andate così e che lei abbia trovato qualcuno che possa prendersi cura di lei...visto che la amo e le voglio bene, dimostrerei almeno quanto tengo a lei. Ok anche questo, so che è giusto.

Detto questo, e dicendo a tutti che avete ragione e che mi sono comportato male...e chiedo scusa a tutto il mondo...e che vi posso assicurare che sono sinceramente pentito....qualcuno...cortesemente...potrebbe spiegarmi perchè non vivo più? perchè non passa un secondo che non pensi a lei? perchè per me la felicità e l'amore sono legati a lei? perchè nonostante questo non me la vado a prendere? Cosa fare per riprendere la mia vita, con o senza mia moglie? Ormai è passato un anno e comincio realmente a preoccuparmi...ho perso 30 chili...

grazie.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E temo (si fa per dire) che sia il caso del  nostro amico Salvo  :carneval:.... Salvo errori la sua ex  dopo che si è consunta per stargli appresso, ha ripreso coscienza e lo ha sbattuto fuori dalla sua vita ....e lui si domanda "come è potuto succedere, eppure mi sembrava di aver considerato ogni variabile?"  Un errore di valutazione che è prevalentemente  maschile


Ma sta tenta Fiammetta...
Da noi si dice
pasiensa poareto ma anca stupido no eh?

Ora come fa ad esistere a sto mondo un uomo così scemo, da pensare di riuscire a tener conto di ogni variabile femminile...

Cioè voglio dire...

Noi maschi neanche ci mettiamo lì a valutare...
Perchè sappiamo che lei...la donna ne sa una più del diavolo...capisci?

Nessuno la batte nell'arte di giustificarsi...
Eddai e se vuole ci mena per il naso come e quanto vuole...

Sallo, noi uomini, siamo dei rassegnati...sappiamo benissimo che in certi versanti è meglio non addentrarsi...

Il problema di Salvo è il suo delirio di onnipotenza...
CIoè lui credeva di tenere in pugno due donne eh?

Questo è il problema...

Cioè io dico...
Se una donna non mi lascia, è bontà sua, non merito mio...
E a nulla vale chi ha la fortuna contra!


----------



## lunaiena (27 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Cara Nausicaa, rispondo a te un po' per rispondere a tutti.
> 
> Come dici tu è il momento di tirare qualche conclusione e al di la dell'esaustività del mio racconto è innegabile che mi siete tutti contro, e che per di più non merito ai vostri occhi neanche una parolina di conforto ne il beneficio del dubbio. Prendo atto e capisco. E' giusto. Del resto anch'io da fuori mi comporterei come voi. Quindi ok, sono in torto merito di soffrire e forse per tutta la vita.
> 
> ...



perché prima eri tu che pensavi di avere in mano il gioco

ma a questo giro hai perso...

e a quanto dici tu sembra che tu abbia perso qualcosa di importante 
peccato accorgersene dopo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> beh...ho collezionato una lista di 300 voci tra torti a mio avviso da me ricevuti e motivi per cui non è più possibile che io torni con lei...sono da manicomio? E' pensabile che le sue gesta abbiano superato la mia meschinità? La mia è diventata una malattia o è normale soffrire così? Posso provare quelle emozioni solo con un'altra donna? Ci riuscirei? Sono emozioni e sentimenti che non riproverò mai più? Ho fatto troppe domande? Il cervello è andato? *E' nato prima l'uovo o la gallina?*


L'uovo. Già prima che le squame dei rettili si trasformassero in piume, esistevano le uova.
Per il resto...
Se io amo una persona, voglio la sua felicità... e la mia. L'ultima cosa che faccio al mondo è arrecare dolore a questa persona, distruggerla. Piuttosto esco dalla sua vita... perchè la amo.
Questo è l'amore secondo me.
Il resto è... egoismo.
L'egoismo è connaturato in noi ed in modica quantità è indispensabile alla sopravvivenza: non è però detto che una persona molto egoista agisca per il proprio bene, perchè l'egoismo rende miopi, hai una visione ristretta e limitata all'immediato.
Molti egoisti si sono rovinati, hanno perso tutto perchè incapaci di sacrificare anche il minimo.
Come giocando  a dama.


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Cara Nausicaa, rispondo a te un po' per rispondere a tutti.
> 
> Come dici tu è il momento di tirare qualche conclusione e al di la dell'esaustività del mio racconto è innegabile che mi siete tutti contro, e che per di più non merito ai vostri occhi neanche una parolina di conforto ne il beneficio del dubbio. Prendo atto e capisco. E' giusto. Del resto anch'io da fuori mi comporterei come voi. Quindi ok, sono in torto merito di soffrire e forse per tutta la vita.
> 
> ...



Io non credo tu sia sinceramente pentito,perchè  sarebbe il pentimento più veloce della storia visto che pochi post fa facevi il ragioniere delle pecche e hai continuato a scrivere che non perdoni certe mancanze di rispetto:unhappy: e tutto il circo.
Credo che tu debba fare un gran lavoro proprio caratteriale , e secondo me stai male perchè tutte le stronzate (si, stronzate) di onore, rispetto e quant'altro che ho letto qui, sono retaggi ancestrali inutili che tu alimenti per darti delle giustificazioni.
Hai perso qualcosa di bello e dentro il tuo cuore probabilmente lo sai, ma con sta stronzata dell'orgoglio non lo ammetterai mai.
Tra l'amore e l'orgoglio hai scelto il tuo orgoglio della cippa.
Tienitelo e comportarti da uomo.
Libera la tua amante dalla tua presenza perchè gli uomini come te sono tossici.
Ma tossici.
E ci vogliono due palle quadre per evitare di esserne stritolati.
Palle che le donne che ti amano purtroppo non hanno.

Sei un vampiro emotivo.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sta tenta Fiammetta...
> Da noi si dice
> pasiensa poareto ma anca stupido no eh?
> 
> ...


Condivido in buona parte in special modo per ciò che riguarda Salvo


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non credo tu sia sinceramente pentito,perchè  sarebbe il pentimento più veloce della storia visto che pochi post fa facevi il ragioniere delle pecche e hai continuato a scrivere che non perdoni certe mancanze di rispetto:unhappy: e tutto il circo.
> Credo che tu debba fare un gran lavoro proprio caratteriale , e secondo me stai male perchè tutte le stronzate (si, stronzate) di onore, rispetto e quant'altro che ho letto qui, sono retaggi ancestrali inutili che tu alimenti per darti delle giustificazioni.
> Hai perso qualcosa di bello e dentro il tuo cuore probabilmente lo sai, ma con sta stronzata dell'orgoglio non lo ammetterai mai.
> Tra l'amore e l'orgoglio hai scelto il tuo orgoglio della cippa.
> ...


Ecco volevo evitare di scriverlo " vampiro emotivo" ma ci hai pensato tu, quindi non mi resta che quotarti:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (27 Aprile 2013)

Salvo per me è un Fake...
30kg hai perso eh!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non credo tu sia sinceramente pentito,perchè  sarebbe il pentimento più veloce della storia visto che pochi post fa facevi il ragioniere delle pecche e hai continuato a scrivere che non perdoni certe mancanze di rispetto:unhappy: e tutto il circo.
> Credo che tu debba fare un gran lavoro proprio caratteriale , e secondo me stai male perchè tutte le stronzate (si, stronzate) di onore, rispetto e quant'altro che ho letto qui, sono retaggi ancestrali inutili che tu alimenti per darti delle giustificazioni.
> Hai perso qualcosa di bello e dentro il tuo cuore probabilmente lo sai, ma con sta stronzata dell'orgoglio non lo ammetterai mai.
> Tra l'amore e l'orgoglio hai scelto il tuo orgoglio della cippa.
> ...


Ma....ma....ma....ti stai persizzando?

Adesso chiamo Lothy e vediamo il da farsi con te...
stiamo discutendo la lista delle nomination a maestra di vita per il 2013..
E non sai che discussioni...

TI urge mattana...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Se lui è vampiro emotivo
io sono il conte leccamela!!!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Cara Nausicaa, rispondo a te un po' per rispondere a tutti.
> 
> Come dici tu è il momento di tirare qualche conclusione e al di la dell'esaustività del mio racconto è innegabile che mi siete tutti contro, e che per di più non merito ai vostri occhi neanche una parolina di conforto ne il beneficio del dubbio. Prendo atto e capisco. E' giusto. Del resto anch'io da fuori mi comporterei come voi. Quindi ok, sono in torto merito di soffrire e forse per tutta la vita.
> 
> ...


Eri sovrappeso, eh?! Se non lo fossi stato adesso saresti ricoverato, quindi ora sei un gran bell'uomo e puoi permetterti una vita sedentaria. Scrivi un romanzo, mi sembra che tu abbia le qualità e il temperamento drammatico. Sarà anche terapeutico perché nella scrittura dovrai sciogliere i nodi narrativi che sono anche i tuoi nodi di vita. Dovrai metterti nei panni degli altri personaggi e capire le loro ragioni e le loro sofferenze. Potresti aver successo e trovare delle fans che ti faranno dimenticare.


----------



## salvo falletta (27 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non credo tu sia sinceramente pentito,perchè  sarebbe il pentimento più veloce della storia visto che pochi post fa facevi il ragioniere delle pecche e hai continuato a scrivere che non perdoni certe mancanze di rispetto:unhappy: e tutto il circo.
> Credo che tu debba fare un gran lavoro proprio caratteriale , e secondo me stai male perchè tutte le stronzate (si, stronzate) di onore, rispetto e quant'altro che ho letto qui, sono retaggi ancestrali inutili che tu alimenti per darti delle giustificazioni.
> Hai perso qualcosa di bello e dentro il tuo cuore probabilmente lo sai, ma con sta stronzata dell'orgoglio non lo ammetterai mai.
> Tra l'amore e l'orgoglio hai scelto il tuo orgoglio della cippa.
> ...


Come al solito rispondo a questo messaggio che mi sembra il più significativo per rispondere un po' a tutti.

Essere pentito non vuol dire non soffrire o non pensare che io abbia comunque ricevuto dei torti. Mi sono pentito già da parecchio tempo, e benchè io abbia a mio modo cercato di uscire in tempo da una storia molto "complicata" (purtroppo ci sono anche retroscena che non conoscete) non ne ho avuto la forza. Non ho avuto la forza per vari motivi...o perchè lei si autodistuggeva, o perchè mi ha minacciato (voleva andare da mia moglie o peggio ancora dire a suo marito che il suo amante ero io, mi avrebbe ammazzato conoscendo il tipo da galera)...e quindi mio malgrado sono dovuto restare. Ora a tutti quelli che mi chiedono di lasciarla  stare voglio dire solo una cosa : IO NON L'HO MAI PIU' CERCATA DA QUANDO SE N'E' ANDATA...è stata sempre lei a tornare in modo più o meno insistente! Ora...capisco che potrei essere più forte e non rispondere, allontanarla e credetemi l'ho fatto...ma...una parte di me la AMA, la RISPETTA...le vuole BENE. Che fare?

PS Vampiro emotivo...non lo accetto. Che ne possiate avere capito sono una brava persona...complicata per carità...ma una brava persona.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Aprile 2013)

Salvo, ok.

Allora lei se n'è andata.
Ti manca, di certo era una presenza importantissima nella tua vita, se non altro come tempo, impegno di energie e pensieri.

Ora che se n'è andata, vivi nei cocci.
Con una moglie non amata e che dovrebbe avere ben più di un motivo di rimprovero verso di te.
Con la consapevolezza che i tanti compromessi che hai fatto per mantenere in vita una situazione sbagliata 1-non sono serviti 2-hanno fatto del male

E non la vai a prendere con te perchè (credo) 1- il tuo orgoglio ha una forte importanza per te 2- se ci vai ora, potrebbe dirti "ah, ora sì? e tutti gli altri anni in cui morivo dentro, perchè no? Allora le tue ragioni di allora, quelle per cui abbiamo sofferto così tanto, non valevano in realtà?"

E giustamente, giustamente ti tiri in parte.

Stai male perchè vivi male.
Stai male perchè lei ti manca, certo, ma a quel poco che scrivi, la tua vita non sembra proprio una vita adatta per "andare avanti".
Stai male perchè lei non c'è, ma continui a stare male perchè vivi in una situazione di cacca.

Ergo, come altri ti hanno detto, forse c'è da guardare un poco cosa puoi fare per migliorare la tua vita...


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma....ma....ma....ti stai persizzando?
> 
> Adesso chiamo Lothy e vediamo il da farsi con te...
> stiamo discutendo la lista delle nomination a maestra di vita per il 2013..
> ...



in che senso mi sto persizzando?
E' un uomo che ha fatto e disfatto, soffre, fa soffrire moglie ed ex amante.
Si fa i bigini per cercare di darsi e dare delle attenuanti al suo star male.
Dondola tra l'orgoglio, il ricordo di ciò che è stato e sta di merda nella sua vita attuale.

E' infelice, ma invece di fare qualcosa attivamente...non fa nulla di nulla.
Se non alimentare il suo orgoglio "malato" per auto convincersi che se anche ama la ex comunque non è degna di lui e bla bla bla.

Non ho capito il tuo intervento, me lo spieghi?


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Come al solito rispondo a questo messaggio che mi sembra il più significativo per rispondere un po' a tutti.
> 
> Essere pentito non vuol dire non soffrire o non pensare che io abbia comunque ricevuto dei torti. Mi sono pentito già da parecchio tempo, e benchè io abbia a mio modo cercato di uscire in tempo da una storia molto "complicata" (purtroppo ci sono anche retroscena che non conoscete) non ne ho avuto la forza. Non ho avuto la forza per vari motivi...o perchè lei si autodistuggeva, o perchè mi ha minacciato (voleva andare da mia moglie o peggio ancora dire a suo marito che il suo amante ero io, mi avrebbe ammazzato conoscendo il tipo da galera)...e quindi mio malgrado sono dovuto restare. Ora a tutti quelli che mi chiedono di lasciarla  stare voglio dire solo una cosa : IO NON L'HO MAI PIU' CERCATA DA QUANDO SE N'E' ANDATA...è stata sempre lei a tornare in modo più o meno insistente! Ora...capisco che potrei essere più forte e non rispondere, allontanarla e credetemi l'ho fatto...ma...una parte di me la AMA, la RISPETTA...le vuole BENE. Che fare?
> 
> PS Vampiro emotivo...non lo accetto. Che ne possiate avere capito sono una brava persona...complicata per carità...ma una brava persona.



Ci credo che tu sia una brava persona, non l'ho mai messo in dubbio nemmeno per un minuto.
I vampiri emotivi sono uomini e donne che volontariamente o involontariamente risucchiano le energie di chi gli sta vicino. Distruggendole.
Sono certa che tu non lo faccia consapevolmente ma guardati intorno.
Da quello che scrivi siete in tre a stare male.
E hai dato tu fuoco alla miccia.

Non so cosa consigliarti, dici che ci mancano informazioni basilari. Ok.
Ma così sei immobile. E cerchi un palliativo per stare meglio.
Un palliativo che non esiste.


----------



## salvo falletta (27 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ci credo che tu sia una brava persona, non l'ho mai messo in dubbio nemmeno per un minuto.
> I vampiri emotivi sono uomini e donne che volontariamente o involontariamente risucchiano le energie di chi gli sta vicino. Distruggendole.
> Sono certa che tu non lo faccia consapevolmente ma guardati intorno.
> Da quello che scrivi siete in tre a stare male.
> ...


OK...vada per il vampiro emotivo...e aggiungo...vampiro emotivo e immobile! ...un disastro.


----------



## salvo falletta (27 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Salvo, ok.
> 
> Allora lei se n'è andata.
> Ti manca, di certo era una presenza importantissima nella tua vita, se non altro come tempo, impegno di energie e pensieri.
> ...


quasi tutto corretto...brava...solo che ripeto se vado lei lascia tutto per stare con me...e non lo dico con orgoglio o spavalderia...ma ancora più male.


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> OK...vada per il vampiro emotivo...e aggiungo...vampiro emotivo e immobile! ...un disastro.


Si, un disastro

Però non devi arrenderti al disastro.
Non devi farti risucchiare dalle sabbie mobili.
Io ragiono a cassetti.
Quando tutti è merda tento di scomporre i problemi.
Uno alla volta. Bisogna dare delle priorità, perchè se uno tenta di "aggiustare" tutto è solo un vaso di pandora che ti sommerge.
Ma devi avere aspettative di "risolvimento" realizzabili.
Piedi in terra e "cazzo duro"

Punto primo.
Qual'è la tua urgenza? Da dove partiamo?
Che cassetto apriamo per primo?


----------



## Leda (27 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si, un disastro
> 
> Però non devi arrenderti al disastro.
> Non devi farti risucchiare dalle sabbie mobili.
> ...



Adoro la mia figlioccia quando parte in soccorso così... :inlove:


----------



## Leda (27 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Adoro la mia figlioccia quando parte in soccorso così... :inlove:



P.S.

Vomita pure a getto, non mi formalizzo :singleeye:


----------



## salvo falletta (27 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si, un disastro
> 
> Però non devi arrenderti al disastro.
> Non devi farti risucchiare dalle sabbie mobili.
> ...


OK , ora ti parlo seriamente.

Io ritengo che se prima non sto meglio io non posso aiutare nessuna delle persone che al momento stanno male a causa mia. Prioritario quindi tornare a sorridere e ad essere sereno. E' importante per sistemare il resto. Però oggi dove mi giro mi giro è uno schifo. Devo levarmela dalla testa tebe...non c'è altra via...semmai la riprendo dopo...ma prima devo stare meglio.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> quasi tutto corretto...brava...solo che ripeto se vado lei lascia tutto per stare con me...e non lo dico con orgoglio o spavalderia...ma ancora più male.


Ma infatti non devi proprio andare da nessuna parte, resta dove sei e cerca di trovare il coraggio per prendere una decisione seria riguardo al tuo matrimonio ( per la tua ex amante non ti preoccupare se il suo uomo la ama sinceramente ti dimenticherà ) vedrai che quando  avrai messo un po' di ordine nella tua vita, uscirai piano pano dal guado


----------



## Salomè (27 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> OK , ora ti parlo seriamente.
> 
> Io ritengo che se prima non sto meglio io non posso aiutare nessuna delle persone che al momento stanno male a causa mia. Prioritario quindi tornare a sorridere e ad essere sereno. E' importante per sistemare il resto. Però oggi dove mi giro mi giro è uno schifo. Devo levarmela dalla testa tebe...non c'è altra via...semmai la riprendo dopo...ma prima devo stare meglio.


io credo che tu ti trovi molto bene in queste acque torbide. muovi il culo


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> P.S.
> 
> Vomita pure a getto, non mi formalizzo :singleeye:



no, niente vomito.
Oggi sono love mondo.
:unhappy:


Però ho trovato una gif che mi ha ricordato Salvo e la sua situazione


----------



## salvo falletta (27 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no, niente vomito.
> Oggi sono love mondo.
> :unhappy:
> 
> ...


...ma io mi sento un "principe"...non un rospo! :mrgreen:


----------



## free (27 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma....ma....ma....ti stai persizzando?
> 
> Adesso chiamo Lothy e vediamo il da farsi con te...
> *stiamo discutendo la lista delle nomination a maestra di vita per il 2013..*
> ...



ma per la miseria, siamo solo ad aprile!
calmatevi!:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma per la miseria, siamo solo ad aprile!
> calmatevi!:mrgreen:


anche perché non c'è gara .
sono come la milo per fellini, rossy de palma per almodovar, la vitti per antonioni...
lothar mi ha letto ed ha pensato alle maestre di vita
ritira il premio tu e studia per averlo un giorno:mrgreen:


----------



## free (27 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche perché non c'è gara .
> sono come la milo per fellini, rossy de palma per almodovar, la vitti per antonioni...
> lothar mi ha letto ed ha pensato alle maestre di vita
> ritira il premio tu e studia per averlo un giorno:mrgreen:


ma io ho già studiato e ho da anni il mio maestro di vita, che ovviamente non tradirò mai!
è il grande Jerome K Jerome, impassibile alle cose del mondo ma pronto a coglierne il lato bizzarro e farne tesoro
...o qualcosa del genere


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma io ho già studiato e ho da anni il mio maestro di vita, che ovviamente non tradirò mai!
> è il grande Jerome K Jerome, impassibile alle cose del mondo ma pronto a coglierne il lato bizzarro e farne tesoro
> ...o qualcosa del genere


però con un pessimo parrucchiere:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (27 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> però con un pessimo parrucchiere:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:View attachment 6951



:rotfl:
si vede che non stava mai a sentire sua moglie!


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma io ho già studiato e ho da anni il mio maestro di vita, che ovviamente non tradirò mai!
> è il grande Jerome K Jerome, impassibile alle cose del mondo ma pronto a coglierne il lato bizzarro e farne tesoro
> ...o qualcosa del genere


Evvaiiii jerome K. Jerome :up::up::up::cincin2:grande free


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> però con un pessimo parrucchiere:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:View attachment 6951


Ma di un umorismo sottile e acutissimo ... I love him


----------



## free (27 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Evvaiiii jerome K. Jerome :up::up::up::cincin2:grande free



non scherzo, davvero per me è stata una lettura fondamentale, ha un modo di prendere la vita che assomiglia molto al mio


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> non scherzo, davvero per me è stata una lettura fondamentale, ha un modo di prendere la vita che assomiglia molto al mio


Ma anche io non scherzo  mi è stato utilissimo leggero in momenti particolari della mia vita, la sua leggerezza e la sua capacità di sdrammatizzare è stato un toccasana


----------



## free (27 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma anche io non scherzo  mi è stato utilissimo leggero in momenti particolari della mia vita, la sua leggerezza e la sua capacità di sdrammatizzare è stato un toccasana


:up:esatto!

un grande maestro


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> ...ma io mi sento un "principe"...non un rospo! :mrgreen:



ma noooooooo!!! Non ti ho dato del rospo!!! (mandami subito una foto tua, che voglio proprio vederlo sto principe. Mi basta un primo piano dall' ombelico in giù non troppo giù però. Delle ginocchia non mi interessa una cippa)

La vignetta è un messaggio metafisico e filosofico.
C'è un essere vivente (casualmente un rospo) che zompetta (vive) felice e improvvisamente viene risucchiato in un vortice.


Sei in castigo. 
:blank:


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2013)

Jerome K Jerome.
Chi era costui?
Cos'ha scritto?
Non credo di averlo studiato al liceo.


----------



## free (27 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Jerome K Jerome.
> Chi era costui?
> Cos'ha scritto?
> Non credo di averlo studiato al liceo.



era un tizio che andava in barca e a zonzo in bici con gli amici e il cane!


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> era un tizio che andava in barca e a zonzo in bici con gli amici e il cane!



:smile:

Adorabile :smile:


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma io ho già studiato e ho da anni il mio maestro di vita, che ovviamente non tradirò mai!
> è il grande Jerome K Jerome, impassibile alle cose del mondo ma pronto a coglierne il lato bizzarro e farne tesoro
> ...o qualcosa del genere



Comunque attualmente il mio maestro di vita letterario è Terry Pratchett. Teoricamente genere fantasy, in pratica un filosofo. I suoi libri, che ho riletto cento volte, sono tutti pieni di orecchie e sottolineature.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> :smile:
> 
> Adorabile :smile:


E si soffermava sui pensieri oziosi di un ozioso  incantevole la sua visione del mondo...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E si soffermava sui pensieri oziosi di un ozioso  incantevole la sua visione del mondo...


quale mi consigliate?
così spedisco l'ordine su ibs


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quale mi consigliate?
> così spedisco l'ordine su ibs


Puoi iniziare con "tre uomini in barca per tacer del  cane" :smile: oppure " tre uomini a zonzo" :smile:


----------



## Leda (27 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Puoi iniziare con "tre uomini in barca per tacer del cane" :smile: oppure " tre uomini a zonzo" :smile:


1 Celo
2 Manca


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Puoi iniziare con "tre uomini in barca per tacer del  cane" :smile: oppure " tre uomini a zonzo" :smile:


Grazie!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> OK , ora ti parlo seriamente.
> 
> Io ritengo che se prima non sto meglio io non posso aiutare nessuna delle persone che al momento stanno male a causa mia. Prioritario quindi tornare a sorridere e ad essere sereno. E' importante per sistemare il resto. Però oggi dove mi giro mi giro è uno schifo. Devo levarmela dalla testa tebe...non c'è altra via...semmai la riprendo dopo...ma prima devo stare meglio.


Sbagliato. Si sta meglio facendo qualcosa che fa star meglio. Dedicarti a tua moglie e alla tua famiglia può essere una strada.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sbagliato. Si sta meglio facendo qualcosa che fa star meglio. Dedicarti a tua moglie e alla tua famiglia può essere una strada.


Salvo...
La via della moglie
porta sempre alla perdizione
e se ti perdi tuo danno...

Imperativo...
Stai fermo dove sei e non fare niente...

Sforzati di percorrere la via irta e difficile
quella che da casa
conduce al bar...

E lì con gli amici della sera
fatti la tua pera...


----------



## Spider (27 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sbagliato. Si sta meglio facendo qualcosa che fa star meglio. Dedicarti a tua moglie e alla tua famiglia può essere una strada.


naturalmente... ai già saggi consigli,
 includi le classiche tre AVE MARIA... prima di coricarti.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> naturalmente... ai già saggi consigli,
> includi le classiche tre AVE MARIA... prima di coricarti.


E la giaculatoria
venite a me voi tutte che sieta affaticate ed oppresse
a causa mia
e io vi ristorerò...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> naturalmente... ai già saggi consigli,
> includi le classiche tre AVE MARIA... prima di coricarti.


Tu cosa proponi? Potrebbe anche dedicarsi al volontariato.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2013)

*Salvoooooooooooooooooo....*

[video=youtube;DWGpfSiDW-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWGpfSiDW-M[/video]


----------



## Spider (27 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu cosa proponi? Potrebbe anche dedicarsi al volontariato.


come no,
potrebbe fare volontariato sul G.R.A.
sai quanta fica da redimere!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tebe (28 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu cosa proponi? Potrebbe anche dedicarsi al volontariato.



figurati.
Non sarebbero degni.


----------



## Tebe (28 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> come no,
> potrebbe fare volontariato sul G.R.A.
> sai quanta fica da redimere!!!!!!!!


Ma non hai letto proprio niente di Salvo.
Mai potrebbe abbassarsi con delle volgari prostitute.
Lo sai che la vuole praticamente vergine e martire?
Probabilmente a sua moglie ha chiesto la prova del lenzuolo.


----------



## Simy (28 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma non hai letto proprio niente di Salvo.
> Mai potrebbe abbassarsi con delle volgari prostitute.
> Lo sai che la vuole praticamente vergine e martire?
> Probabilmente a sua moglie ha chiesto la prova del lenzuolo.


:risata:

io non ce la posso fare


----------



## free (28 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E si soffermava sui pensieri oziosi di un ozioso  incantevole la sua visione del mondo...



_mi piace il lavoro, mi affascina, potrei stare per delle ore seduto ad osservarlo..._:mrgreen:

mio raccontino alla Jerome:
tempo fa ho iniziato una piccola guerra contro i cacciatori, che andavano nel bosco di mio padre a sparare entrando con la macchina, e mettevano trappole per gli uccelli
in pratica ho fatto mettere una catena all'ingresso, distruggere le trappole ed avvisato i carabinieri di buttare un occhio ogni tanto
risultato: avevamo lasciato nel bosco una carriola che ci serviva per trasportare la legna, ed abbiamo trovato la gomma tagliata! ovviamente il mio aiutante albanese si è incazzato come una biscia, non cogliendo il lato comico della vicenda...cioè, tu cacciatore armato fino ai denti, mi tagli la gomma...della carriola?? ma si può?:rotfl:
ero piegata in due dal ridere:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (28 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> _mi piace il lavoro, mi affascina, potrei stare per delle ore seduto ad osservarlo..._:mrgreen:
> 
> mio raccontino alla Jerome:
> tempo fa ho iniziato una piccola guerra contro i cacciatori, che andavano nel bosco di mio padre a sparare entrando con la macchina, e mettevano trappole per gli uccelli
> ...



e questo la dice lunga sull'intelligenza media dei cacciatori


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> _mi piace il lavoro, mi affascina, potrei stare per delle ore seduto ad osservarlo..._:mrgreen:
> 
> mio raccontino alla Jerome:
> tempo fa ho iniziato una piccola guerra contro i cacciatori, che andavano nel bosco di mio padre a sparare entrando con la macchina, e mettevano trappole per gli uccelli
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





il dannato bosco è fonte di un sacco di dissapori
in pratica il mio aiutante albanese va a sgridare i vecchietti che portano via la legna con la bicicletta, ed io ovviamente sgrido lui perchè voglio che li lasci in pace!
invece tempo fa sono passata e mi sono accorta che era andato qualcuno a tagliare legna con la motosega, così mi sono caricata in macchina la legna e ho rubato io la mia legna al ladro:rotfl:
alla fine ho venduto parte della legna in piedi ad un carabiniere, con tanto di permesso della forestale, speriamo in bene


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> il dannato bosco è fonte di un sacco di dissapori
> in pratica il mio aiutante albanese va a sgridare i vecchietti che portano via la legna con la bicicletta, ed io ovviamente sgrido lui perchè voglio che li lasci in pace!
> invece tempo fa sono passata e mi sono accorta che era andato qualcuno a *tagliare legna con la motosega*, così mi sono caricata in macchina la legna e ho rubato io la mia legna al ladro:rotfl:
> alla fine ho venduto parte della legna in piedi ad un carabiniere, con tanto di permesso della forestale, speriamo in bene


secondo me è stata Lunapiena.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me è stata Lunapiena.



Se avessi tagliato io la legna , me la sarei portata via no!


----------



## lunaiena (30 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> il dannato bosco è fonte di un sacco di dissapori
> in pratica il mio aiutante albanese va a sgridare i vecchietti che portano via la legna con la bicicletta, ed io ovviamente sgrido lui perchè voglio che li lasci in pace!
> invece tempo fa sono passata e mi sono accorta che era andato qualcuno a tagliare legna con la motosega, così mi sono caricata in macchina la legna e ho rubato io la mia legna al ladro:rotfl:
> alla fine ho venduto parte della legna in piedi ad un carabiniere, con tanto di permesso della forestale, speriamo in bene


Lo so ... la legna è preziosa...
tempo fa dei lavoranti che avevano l'incarico di fare legna per noi 
nei nostri boschi con retribuzione vitto e alloggio oltre a vendersi la nostra 
legna si sono venduti pure i mobili di casa , miei , e sono poi spariti nel nulla...
ho poi ritrovato i mobili dall'antiquario del paese che se avessi voluto riaverli
dovevo ricomprarmeli..
Ma pensa che mondo:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Lo so ... la legna è preziosa...
> tempo fa dei lavoranti che avevano l'incarico di fare legna per noi
> nei nostri boschi con retribuzione vitto e alloggio oltre a vendersi la nostra
> legna si sono venduti pure i mobili di casa , miei , e sono poi spariti nel nulla...
> ...


Da noi 
nelle montagne del cadore c'era "la regola".
Istituzione interrotta solo durante il fascismo perchè duce non voleva...
E' la regola che decide come e chi e perchè taglia le piante

La regola decide anche come e quanto pagare concertista chiamato alla chiesa di Candide di Comelico Superiore.

Ora lì vi è un organo gigante per l'epoca del veneziano Callido
A me sfugge come hanno fatto nel 700 a portare su quell'organo partendo da venezia e arrivando in culo ai lupi....

http://www.veneto.to/eventi-dettaglio?uuid=ce811139-a8b5-4572-8bf0-923008e277be&lang=it

La regola decide se puoi sposarti e quante amanti e che amanti puoi avere....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Lo so ... la legna è preziosa...
> tempo fa dei lavoranti che avevano l'incarico di fare legna per noi
> nei nostri boschi con retribuzione vitto e alloggio oltre a vendersi la nostra
> legna si sono venduti pure i mobili di casa , miei , e sono poi spariti nel nulla...
> ...


forse una denuncia per incauto acquisto ci stava!
se non per ricettazione


----------



## lunaiena (30 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> forse una denuncia per incauto acquisto ci stava!
> se non per ricettazione



e poi ?
Avrei dovuto spendere ugalmente dei soldi per poi avere le mie cose ...


----------



## Eliade (30 Aprile 2013)

Scusateeeeeeeeeeee...ho sbagliato topic!!!  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (3 Maggio 2013)

Salvo, ci manchi


----------



## devastata (5 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> e poi ?
> Avrei dovuto spendere ugalmente dei soldi per poi avere le mie cose ...


Non credo, gli sarebbero stati sequestrati per ricettazione e sarebbero tornati a te, forse ti riferisci a spese legali?

Spero sarebbe bastata una denuncia alle Forze dell'Ordine, o mi illudo. Io avrei denunciato.

Certo che il mondo è pieno zeppo di truffatori e ladri. Che schifo!


----------



## lunaiena (6 Maggio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non credo, gli sarebbero stati sequestrati per ricettazione e sarebbero tornati a te, forse ti riferisci a spese legali?
> 
> Spero sarebbe bastata una denuncia alle Forze dell'Ordine, o mi illudo. Io avrei denunciato.
> 
> Certo che il mondo è pieno zeppo di truffatori e ladri. Che schifo!



Mi riferivo alle spese legali ...
SEcondo me ti illudi ,forse...
Far velere i propri diritti costa in denaro e in mal di pancia  ...almeno questo per esperienze personali ...
Quindi a queste beghe preferisco soprassedere impegnando il denaro e la salute in qualcosa che mi dà più soddisfazioni...


----------

